#ubuntu-news 2009-05-27
<arnzzz> hello
#ubuntu-news 2009-05-31
<thewrath> *g/m all
<nhandler> Good morning everyone
<Jeff_Martin> morning
<nhandler> Hi Jeff_Martin
<Jeff_Martin> ready for another big news day ;)
<myrtlebeachbums> Good morning guys
<myrtlebeachbums> ITP's been up since yesterday, but I haven't looked to see if anyone added any links or not.
<Jeff_Martin> morning myrtlebeachbums
<nhandler> So we are including the Team Report for May in this issue, correct?
<myrtlebeachbums> Paging tyche - nhandler has a question I can't answer.
<tyche> Morning, guys.  I've got a problem.  I'm unable to read the screen well enough to do anything.  I'm trying to get my eyesight to improve, but haven't had much luck yet.
<myrtlebeachbums> Yikes.
<nhandler> Team Reports are up
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks nhandler
<myrtlebeachbums> Anyone know what the acronym "UCD" is short for?
<nhandler> myrtlebeachbums: In what context? It could be Ubuntu Contributing Developer
<myrtlebeachbums> I think that's it in this case. It's referring to a person.
<nhandler> Where?
<nhandler> Yeah, in the MOTU section it is Ubuntu Contributing Developer
<myrtlebeachbums> Meeting Summaries -> MOTU Council.
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks.
<nhandler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#ContribDev
<myrtlebeachbums> FYI folks - here's where we're at with UWN 144: tyche's having vision problems, and johnc4510 is MIA. No one's heard from him.
<myrtlebeachbums> I'm grabbing the ball and running with it, but it's obviously getting published later than normal this week. I'm trying to get everything wrapped up ASAP.
<nhandler> myrtlebeachbums: Need any last minute help?
<myrtlebeachbums> Eyes! Please proof read it. This is my first time doing many of these parts, so any help is much appreciated.
<nhandler> Any part in particular myrtlebeachbums ? I'm trying to do several things at once right now
<myrtlebeachbums> ...and it bothers me that I've got nothing for General Community News. I'm not sure where tyche and johnc4510 usually get those.
<myrtlebeachbums> Hmmm... In The Press. That's my usual section, and probably the one I most need a second opinion on.
<tyche> I don't know where johnc4510 gets them from, either.
<myrtlebeachbums> That section might be a casualty in UWN 144.
<tyche> Executive decision:  Pull it.  We can't put up what we don't have.  I'll take the heat.
<myrtlebeachbums> NP tyche.
<myrtlebeachbums> I appreciate the help you're giving and know it's a real challenge for you.
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums: This will give you a bit of a sample of what it's like for me.  I did this off a few days ago, to try to give an eye doctor an idea of what I see: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22090195@N03/3582980322/
<tyche> My wife's going to make an appointment for me tomorrow.
<myrtlebeachbums> Wow. Sorry to hear it tyche. Hope you're better soon.
<tyche> It's actually worse today than what you see there.
<myrtlebeachbums> Okay folks, I've removed the work in progress banner. As far as I'm concerned it's ready for publishing as soon as Nick can help me.
<myrtlebeachbums> It's not our largest issue, but I did my best with what i had.
<myrtlebeachbums> If anyone finds any additional typos, please go ahead and fix them.
<Jeff_Martin> myrtlebeachbums:  I caught a few more spellings, and as far as I know -- UWN is ready to publish.
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks Jeff!
<Jeff_Martin> no problem, :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-05-31
<akgraner> I think everyone started Blogging on Thursday - wow
<cjohnston> I'm out
<akgraner> cjohnston, did you see any glaring that needed to be changed?
<cjohnston> I fixed spelling issues
<akgraner> other than the Intel thing
<cjohnston> reading now
<akgraner> great
<akgraner> scott_ev, are you editing now
<cjohnston> akgraner: what is it to unwiki link a word?
<akgraner> ``
<akgraner> between the capital letters
<scott_ev> akgraner: no, just reading
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> cjohnston, your're in the wiki now right?
<cjohnston> just got out.. akgraner ubuntu foundations needs help.... titles are bulletted...
<akgraner> okie dokie
<akgraner> let me long in now brb
<cjohnston> atleast the wiki page is still missing the americas results
<akgraner> I just added them
<cjohnston> should the Ubuntu NC LoCo thing be <i>?
<cjohnston> must go for a bit.. not sure if ill make it back prior to release
<akgraner> no looking at that now '' instead of `` got added
<akgraner> cjohnston, thanks for all your help today!
<akgraner> ahh who was in the wiki  gotta luv edit conflicts
<akgraner> scott_ev, I'm out of the wiki now - let me know when you are finished
<scott_ev> kk, thanks
<scott_ev> OK, I'm out
<akgraner> scott thanks
<akgraner> :-)
<scott_ev> OK, I think I'm going to duck out now.  Gotta lie down.
<akgraner> scott_ev, thank you again :-)
<akgraner> I'll finish up and get it published
<akgraner> Great Job today!
<scott_ev> thanks
<cjohnston> akgraner: need anymore help?
<akgraner> cjohnston, maco is doing a final proof from me
<cjohnston> cool
<akgraner> then it will go out
<cjohnston> :-)
<akgraner> this one is the first issue without john, craig, and dave :-( - I am being extra critical - and typing one handed doesn't help either but  - it's all good
<cjohnston> :-(
<akgraner> but scott_ev is still with us :-D
<Pendulum> akgraner: let me know if you need anything from me as well
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue195
<ZachK_> WHOOT!
<holstein> and i helped :)
 * ZachK_ read
<ZachK_> akgraner: yet another well done release
<akgraner> :-) thanks everyone!
<akgraner> ZachK_, thanks
<ZachK_> akgraner: well i didn't do much..just offered morale support I guess...
<akgraner> that helps more than you know :-D
<ZachK_> hmm
<akgraner> holstein, I'm sorry  - I knew there was someone I forgot to add to the credits - I just added you to the 195 wiki page
<holstein> akgraner: im not sweatin any props
<holstein> just glad to be on the team :)
<akgraner> holstein, I am glad you are too - I appreciate everyone's contributions more that I can tell ya...
<akgraner> :-D
<ZachK_> I didn't get credited?!?!?!
<ZachK_> kidding..
<ZachK_> lol
<holstein> like wise akgraner, your efforts are apprecitated
<ZachK_> holstein: lol
<holstein> ZachK_: hehe
<ZachK_> holstein: i do wiki....
<holstein> for real though
<ZachK_> I do wiki...for real
<ZachK_> I'm a wiki lead
<akgraner> holstein, when will you be playing at Barley's again?
<holstein> hmmm
<akgraner> Becca was asking
<holstein> june 19th
<holstein> with a nice trio
<akgraner> holstein, if you aren't busy the last Wednesday of the month you should head there - Becca will be playing
<holstein> like mind trio
<holstein> akgraner: i'll mark my calendar
 * ZachK_ goes back to wiki since nobody is talking to him
<akgraner> and she said  - "I want someone who is, no offense mommy, but not you or daddy.  I want *real* feedback"
<akgraner> ZachK_, sorry
<ZachK_> lol
<akgraner> I can't type fast with one hand though I am getting pretty good at it
<ZachK_> akgraner: how old is your "daughter" i'm assuming?
<akgraner> almost 15
<ZachK_> ah cool
<ZachK_> the teen years
 * ZachK_ is 19 going on 2
<ZachK_> oh wait did i type that outloud?
<ZachK_> it's 19 going on "20"
<akgraner> hehe - I think what you type first is more fitting 90% of the teenagers I am around ;-P
<ZachK_> yeah unfortunately i'm not that way
<ZachK_> for example...i was reading HUGE novels at like 13 14
<akgraner> Any Fridge editors up and awake? - if so can someone proof this UWN post to the Fridge, please and thank you! - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2047
<nhandler> akgraner: Go ahead and post
<akgraner> sladen, svaksha ^^^ :-D
<akgraner> nhandler, hey  - didn't know you were awake - thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm heading to bed soon. Just working on a package
<akgraner> ahhh  - well Thank you!  I am going to find some zzzz's soon myself...
<akgraner> Thank again everyone for another great issue - I'll have the google doc ready for people to work on in the morning - However, the newsletter has been sent to -news, news-teams, Forums, and Fridge - so have a good night - laters :-)
<akgraner> thanks even  - *sigh* spelling fail
<holstein> GN akgraner
<svaksha> akgraner: sorry for not responding...was doing some gsoc stuff and it seems i found a bug  *grin*
<MTecknology> wanna make your system hate you?
<MTecknology> cd(){ cd;}; cd
<sladen> akgraner: somebody beat me to it!
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-01
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)
<Pendulum> hi akgraner
<akgraner> Pendulum, hey!
<nhandler> jussi showed me this today: http://moinmo.in/MacroMarket/EventAggregator . I'm not sure how useful it would be for us. I personally like the current calendar setup ore, but I figured I would pass it on
<popey> can someone with access to the fridge calendar please fix the emea membership board meeting which should be 20:00 UTC today
<nhandler> popey: Is that just this meeting? Or All meetings for the EMEA ?
<popey> all of them
<popey> but they happen on the first tuesday of the month, not sure you can schedule that?
<nhandler> popey: Yep. That is how it was scheduled. Check now
<akgraner> nhandler, is the time wrong?
<nhandler> akgraner: It was
<akgraner> across the board for all of the meetings?
<popey> by the way, the text above the calendar says.. "The calendar below is in GMT (no daylight savings).
<popey> which is wrong
<nhandler> akgraner: It was a recurring event, so yes
<popey> it should say UTC, not GMT
<nhandler> popey: Google referrs to it as GMT as well, it would probably cause more confusion if we had our text say UTC
<akgraner> oh ok - I haven't had a chance to look into that yet
<popey> google sucks then :)
<popey> GMT doesnt exist for 6 months of the year
<popey> it really should say UTC
<nhandler> File a bug ;)
<popey> heh
<akgraner> popey  - I am going to email all the teams who have meetings this month and ask that they double check their times etc
<akgraner> also I've been sent a couple links to look at some other alternatives to the google calendar, since the fridge is getting an update :-)
<popey> god idea
<popey> *good
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-02
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm not really sure why they send to OMG and not us. The only thing I could think of is that OMG has a more "fun" feel to it, whereas we have a more dry and business-like feel imo.
<ZachK_> hey nhandler got a question
<nhandler> ZachK_: Sure, what is it?
<ZachK_> nhandler: as swoody is in hiatus for now i was wondering if it'd be alright if i nominated his padawan ddecator for bt membership at the next meeting...the one on the 8'th
<nhandler> ZachK_: Let's move this out of here. It does not belong in -news
<pleia2> nhandler: I think it's fun plus more of a community feel, it's a little scary (and a bit of a chore) to email a public mailing list with a story proposal, on omgubuntu it's simple - you click a submit button, use a web form, and get a friendly private response
<pleia2> it's only one step up from commenting, which loads of people are already comfortable with
<nhandler> pleia2: Well, iirc, we'll have something like that on the new fridge
<pleia2> one can hope :)
<nhandler> :)
<xnox> Please remove "Foundation Team Meeting event" & use the "Foundation Team Meeting event (Correct Time)" event instead instead
<xnox> from google fridge
<akgraner> xnox, looking at that now
<akgraner> one sec
<xnox> the meeting is set in UK time, the new event should be correct both during summer & winter now.
 * xnox hopes
<xnox> as displayed in UTC on google fridge
<akgraner> xnox, we are working on a solution but some of the times of the meetings are correct - and some are not - I am in the process of contacting teams with meetings listed to verify the times :-)
<xnox> akgraner, as far as i understand to get the times correct you should
<xnox> 1) create a new calendar in GMT (no daylight saving time)
<akgraner> nods
<xnox> 2) create event in that calendar
<xnox> 3) and only then invite fridge
 * xnox Google calendar is brain dead ;-)
<akgraner> xnox, thank you :-)  we are actively working on this
<xnox> but you can create events in your local timezone if it makes sence
<xnox> e.g. Foundations team is based in London and they do meeting in UK timezone so the calendar with original event is now set in UK timezone such that it will make sence to the UTC people looking up fridge
<akgraner> popey, highvoltage or cody-somerville  etc can you all look over this post please and I'll fix the foundations team information and finish getting contacts to the other teams - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2048
<xnox> and e.g. for LOCO teams
<xnox> akgraner, I'm ok to write this up on the fridge wiki?
<akgraner> xnox, we are re-org'ing all the wiki's  - but you can add this to the wiki however,
<akgraner> people (teams) add events to the calendar
<akgraner> then the time changes and while we as editors try to ensure that the times are correct
<akgraner> team members who add events also need to verfiy the times are correct after time changes
<akgraner> we are aware that google calendars have some limitations that we as editors are aware of, and are actively seek alternatives to use with the new fridge
<highvoltage> akgraner: looks good, should I set it to publish?
<akgraner> highvoltage, please if you don't mind
<akgraner> I'll add the forum link in and then send to the planet
<highvoltage> only a pleasure
<akgraner> xnox, I guess what I am saying is  - things are changing and we appreciate a note - or as you have done here a heads up that this needs to be changed
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> xnox, I delete the Foundation Team Meeting Series that was incorrect so the only one that should appear is the one that says (Correct Time)  thanks for bring it to our attention :-)
<xnox> akgraner, also there is one more change needed which will screw up the fridge
<xnox> the fridge calendar display on the fridge.ubuntu.com is a "view" in GMT no daylight saving time
<xnox> but the actuall calendar is still in GMT
<xnox> so I'd propose to login as the actual owner of the fridge calendar
<akgraner> google cal does not have a UTC option
<xnox> set the user time "calendar settings -> general -> user current time" to GMT no daylight saving time
<xnox> akgraner, yes it does =) I have it in my google calendar
<xnox> after the user setting is made
<akgraner> xnox, yes - let me do one thing at a time - I need to see which ones are correct and which ones arent
<xnox> create a _new_ calendar with GMT no daylight saving time
<xnox> and migrate correct events to that _new_ calendar
<xnox> and after all is correct switch to the new calendar
<xnox> and rename the current one to "obsolete"
<akgraner> xnox, let me verify which ones are right and which ones aren't  -I am contacting people now - we'll get this fixed :-)
<xnox> how does that sound?
<akgraner> Ok I have asked Robbie Williams, who is the Canonical Acting Platform Team manager to send an email to all the teams to verify what is displayed is the correct day of the week and time - If there are any corrections they will email me
<akgraner> I will also add a table of these reoccurring meetings to our wiki pages - As long as what is displayed is UTC and corrected then we will just do a better job of making it clear to verfiy the correct time is being display and when time changes happen we'll be able to verify from the table if the times need to be adjusted or if team members when adding their events allowed for those changes
<xnox> akgraner, cool =) i've added bits about time zones to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar#preview
<xnox> akgraner, cool =) i've added bits about time zones to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<akgraner> xnox, thanks  - I'll look over everything in a few - if someone else wants to look over it and add/tweak etc please do  - thanks everyone!
<xnox> no problem =) just flying by ;-)
<xnox> akgraner, can someone please set up an empty canonical google calendar that auto-accepts invites for me to start doing other project's plan ? =)
<xnox> e.g. an agenda view of ubuntu release schedule, gnome, kde, qt, mozilla, python, gcc to the best knowledge =)
<akgraner> xnox, we aren't adding new pages right this sec - we are in the middle of a complete re-org on the fridge
<xnox> ok =)
<akgraner> thanks!
<xnox> akgraner, I can delete my event now on my calendar as you have merged / recreated it on fridge?
<xnox> about the foundations team meeting?
<akgraner> I just used the one you created
<xnox> kk
* akgraner changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: June 3rd, 2010 @ 2300UTC | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<akgraner> Reminder sent to the list as well - Ubuntu News Team Meeting tomorrow 2300 UTC
<internalkernel> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> internalkernel, pong
<internalkernel> just wanted to let you know that I won't be able to make the meeting...
<internalkernel> striking the show tomorrow, and driving home...
<akgraner> internalkernel, ahh ok - thanks for the heads up!  Have a safe trip home
<internalkernel> I will, let me know if I miss anything... and feel free to volunteer me. :)
<akgraner> internalkernel, will do thank you!
<akgraner> highvoltage, et all can someone look over - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2049 for me please - Thanks! :-D
<ZachK_> hey internalkernel
<internalkernel> howdy
<ZachK_> internalkernel: how goes wiki?
<internalkernel> haven't touched it ;) lol
<ZachK_> ah
<highvoltage> akgraner: in Edubuntu meeting currently, if no one else looked at it in ~25 minutes then I'll do so
<ZachK_> akgraner: i don't have access...sorry
<highvoltage> akgraner: is it ok if I change FreeNode to freenode? (all lowercase is technically its correct name)
<akgraner> oh I can change it right quick :-)
<akgraner> highvoltage, I just copied it from the email :-)  changed it
<highvoltage> akgraner: posted
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks!
<highvoltage> you're welcome
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-03
<akgraner> I meant to post this earlier this week - can someone review it - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2050
<akgraner> also here is another one from devel-announce - can someone review it to please  - Thanks!   http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2051
<akgraner> also this one http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2052 on Call for Testing: Hardy Firefox Users (or willing to install Hardy in a&nbsp;VM)  - Please and thank you!
<ZachK_> akgraner: i'd love to review the fridge stuff you're posting but i can't for some reason
<highvoltage> would it be ok if I write a welcome note to new members voted in by the EMEA council on the fridge?
<akgraner> highvoltage, I was told we only add those to the newsletter :-/  Though I am not opposed that just means that all new members will get posted to the Fridge.  I need to step our for an hour or so - if you all want to discuss it please do :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: ok. I meant per meeting as apposed to per-member, but you're right, newsletter is really sufficient
<ZachK_> akgraner: did you get my message earlier?
<akgraner> ZachK_, yep I see it now :-)
<akgraner> ZachK_, Fridge Editors are the ones who can see it - I ask them to review for formating issues as they have been posting things longer than I.
<akgraner> Check it out - Linaro: Accelerating Linux on ARM - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<akgraner> http://www.linaro.org/
<akgraner> nhandler, ping
<nhandler> akgraner: pong
<akgraner> something broke on the Forums
<nhandler> akgraner: What do you mean?
<akgraner> sorry enter key fail
<akgraner> take a look at - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500696
<akgraner> on the Fridge you see the full article
<akgraner> but on the forums you don't
<akgraner> :-/
<akgraner> know anything about that?  We can always edit it - but I don't know enough about the forward from the fridge to the forums to know what broke it
<nhandler> akgraner: Interesting. I know the script shortens certain posts, but I've not seen it do it like this before. I don't have access to the script either to do anything.
<akgraner> ahh do you have access to modify a forum post?
<nhandler> Let me talk to some people. We really need a better script to handle this
<nhandler> akgraner: No, but I know some people who can. Let me poke someone
<akgraner> nods - well we will get a new one I think with the new fridge so I think we can live with another 6 weeks or so :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks! :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Probably not. I think this is just an rss->forum type script, so it would just need to be updated.
<akgraner> thanks for checking on that - I really appreciate it
<akgraner> we are getting some really good feedback on the Fridge
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for getting the alpha one announcement up - :-)  he would have sent that the hour I had to step away :-P
<MikeDK> så der maverick alpha1
<akgraner> woo hoo - hopefully I stay connected
<akgraner> I am using my n900 to connect to the internet :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: laptop problems?
<Pendulum> akgraner: have you actually been resting as ordered at all? :P
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep - i have been
<akgraner> we are on our way to a retirement function and my usb verizon dongle wasn't working :-(  i'm hoping i can stay online at least til after the meeting tonight
<akgraner> so I had to switch to my phone
<akgraner> Pendulum, I tried to go without my brace and sling - you know for vanity sake - but I can't :-(
<Pendulum> akgraner: better to be comfortable and not cause more damage *hugs*
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> me and my hard-headed self are learning :-)
<akgraner> News Team meeting here in about 10 mins :-)
<ZachK_> MEETING SOON!!!!
<ZachK_> t-minus five minutes
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-04
<akgraner> hi all
<akgraner> it's meeting time
<cjohnston> o/
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 23:00. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> here's the agenda for the meeting tonight - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100603/Agenda
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100603/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100603/Agenda
<akgraner> and here is the blueprint from UDS
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/fridge/+spec/community-m-fridge-and-news-team
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/fridge/+spec/community-m-fridge-and-news-team
<akgraner> so attendance  - who's here for the meeting
<cjohnston> me
 * ZachK_ is here...
<akgraner> also just in case I am lagging - I am connected using my phone ...
<ZachK_> i read ya just fine
<akgraner> so basically I wanted to have this meeting to give you all some more information and also gather some information and see what everyone's thoughts were etc
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Fridge Re'org
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Fridge Re'org
<akgraner> I haven't seen the new mock up yet -- but I am sending our wish list and comments from the mailing list forward
<akgraner> I am of the opinion that The Fridge should look like a news site and not a blog  - but I could be the only one feeling this way
<akgraner> any thoughts
<cjohnston> I agree... IF... we updated it enough to be a news site
<akgraner> and that the Fridge should lead to all areas of the community etc
<cjohnston> If the Fridge is only updated once or twice a week, then a blog
<akgraner> cjohnston, did you see how many times in the last 2 days it's been updated :-)
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> but it isnt always (most of the time is not) updated that often
<pleia2> I think the goal is to continue posting to it a lot
<pleia2> we've just been lean on volunteers
<akgraner> that means if you editors see things they think should be there  - we need to be nudging and encouraging one another to add them
<akgraner> if I can't add it right away - then maybe someone else can etc
<pleia2> for a while it was pretty much just nhandler and johnc's weekly UWN poss
<pleia2> posts
<akgraner> nods
 * ZachK_ would like to help edit the fridge
<akgraner> so things on devel-announce, or that effect the whole community, interviews, etc need to go there for now
<akgraner> and when we get the WP site up people can start submitting original content
<cjohnston> I think we could have different sections... a loco section, a dev section.. a +1 section... stuff like that
<cjohnston> and someone who is in charge of each section
<akgraner> cjohnston, that's sorta the goal
<pleia2> when we get to wordpress we can do that with tags, different rss feeds for each
<akgraner> nods
<ZachK_> cool
<akgraner> which leads me into the next topic nicely of that is ok?
<ZachK_> topic 2 it is
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Re'org the newsletter
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Re'org the newsletter
<akgraner> so as we are looking at ideas for the Fridge we are also looking for ideas on the UWN as well
<akgraner> while the newsletter is popular as it is - there is only a handful of people working on it
<ZachK_> akgraner: to what end?
<akgraner> and while we are adding links during the week most of the summaries get written on the weekends
<akgraner> which means people are spending 12 to 15 hours every weekend getting the newsletter out
<ZachK_> which can be a drag
<akgraner> what I would like to do is have people assigned to each section
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> and some people can find the links and others can help write summaries
<ZachK_> sounds good....
<akgraner> based on your time and talents
 * ZachK_ has a lot o' time and a lot o' wiki skill.....
<akgraner> so how about I send an email with the sections topics etc that are needed to the list
<akgraner> and to the loco-contacts
<akgraner> and see if we can get some more people interested
<ZachK_> +1
<akgraner> ZachK_, awesome!
<akgraner> What I would like to eventually see is most of the work gets done during the week and myself and a couple other people give a couple hours on Sunday and get it out the door
<ZachK_> akgraner: totally a good idea
<akgraner> and those sections would also be some of the same sections on the Fridge, but the Fridge of course would have more than what is on the newsletter
<akgraner> but I thought it would be a good start to iron out kinks in the process
<akgraner> thought?
<akgraner> thoughts?
<cjohnston> I agree..
<cjohnston> Try getting people to sign up for each section (maybe even two per section if the offers are there) and then have a couple people to clean up and do the last minute things on the weekend
<akgraner> am I going to fast?
<pleia2> sounds good
<akgraner> cjohnston, yep that was my thoughts exactly
<ZachK_> Say five to ten people during the week pull in all or most of the info, maybe put it into the proper format, then on the last three to two days akgraner myself even and a couple others can put it up there
<akgraner> cool - sounds like we are on a roll - I would like to see maybe some people who are looking to contribute who maybe haven't gotten involved yet
<ZachK_> that'd be awesome
<akgraner> I have a couple of interview series they could start on and get to know the community
 * ZachK_ has some wiki guys who might be able to jump in
 * ZachK_ and me of course
<akgraner> and some other non-pressure easy tasks just to get their feet wet so to say - so talk to your loco-teams as well please
<cjohnston> wiki guys arent whats needed... you dont really even need much wiki knowledge to write for uwn
<akgraner> ZachK_, most of the work as been moved to a google doc atm
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> so people don't have to worry about knowing wiki mark-up yet
<ZachK_> cjohnston: yes but the writing skill is what's needed...
<akgraner> easy to move stuff around, and edit
<ZachK_> akgraner: yes i know...
<akgraner> [ACTION] - akgraner to send info on what is needed for UWN to news-teams and loco-contacts list
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - akgraner to send info on what is needed for UWN to news-teams and loco-contacts list
<akgraner> I'll describe what is needed as well :-)  wiki folks are still needed for stuff - getting to that
<ZachK_> akgraner: when the meeting is over send me some links that i can give my guys k?
<ZachK_> akgraner: email 'em to me..
<akgraner> ZachK_, k will do
<ZachK_> thnks
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - re'org News Teams
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - re'org News Teams
<cjohnston> +1
<akgraner> so this is probably the biggest issue in my mind - and maybe issue is the wrong word
<akgraner> but...
<cjohnston> based on the discussion from uds
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> so we have a fridge editors team, a news team, and uwn team as well as a translation team in LP
<akgraner> all part of the news team
<nhandler> akgraner: I meant to ask earlier, but why are we holding these meetings here instead of -meeting?
 * nhandler 
<nhandler> Well, right now, I would guess that most people don't view the fridge directly, and access it through the Planet
<nhandler> Whatever content we provide, I would still like to see rss feeds (or something similar) to allow people to continue to follow it in an rss reader
<nhandler> But at the same time, we want this to be important news for the community. I don't think we should be posting everything that happens to be slightly ubuntu-related
<nhandler> Those have been making their way there for a while.
<nhandler> But do we really want to be posting individual team meeting summaries?
<nhandler> Who is actually working on setting up the WP frdige? newz?
<cjohnston> wow
<akgraner> nhandler, I am getting all the information on who exactly
<akgraner> and we want the Fridge to be "the" place for Ubuntu news
<akgraner> sorta the official place
<akgraner> but let me finish the topic we are on
<akgraner> and I will circle back to that
<akgraner> b/c mootbot-uk is here and not in -meeting
<akgraner> (re meetings here)
<ZachK_> lol
<akgraner> nhandler, I was asked to post those team summaries for cross-collaboration purposes - so that the community does not feel left in the dark
<akgraner> and I am working with all the platform and design teams to insure we (the news team) are given the information that needs to get to the community
<cjohnston> I would think have a section for meeting summaries on fridge..
<akgraner> nods - for the new one yes - but for now we are working with what we have
<akgraner> so re-orging the teams
<akgraner> so I would like to get a handle on who is contributing
<nhandler> Well, one thing to keep in mind is that we are on Planet Ubuntu. If we are simply reposting all of this Ubuntu stuff, the Planet ends up with multiple identical posts. Should we continue to add the PlanetUbuntu tag to all of these posts?
<akgraner> who is just lurking - which is fine - b/c lurkers often b/c contributors :-D
<akgraner> who wants to do what
 * ZachK_ will do whatever is needed..within my abilities to do so
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll get back to that - one sec
<akgraner> so teams
<cjohnston> akgraner: iirc, what we had discussed, is one team (and then a translations team) and everyone on the team was uwn/fridge?
<akgraner> I'd like there to be the editors team
<akgraner> sorta
<cjohnston> Or was it an editors (uwn and fridge) and then a contributors (no fridge access)
<akgraner> we still need one team that is a list of active editors - for fridge and news team
<akgraner> as those on that list will be the ones who are able to contribute to the Fridge
<akgraner> cjohnston, yes the 2nd one
<akgraner> but with a set process on how to become an editor to either or both etc
<nhandler> Well, do we want all UWN editors to automatically be fridge editors? They would definitely be good candidates, but I think it would be good to have a separate fridge editors team still
<akgraner> so that's one thing
<akgraner> nhandler, no - I am not saying that should be
<cjohnston> akgraner: imo editors should be asked
<ZachK_> nhandler: i agree
<akgraner> I am saying we need to define a process
<akgraner> that's all
<cjohnston> not a you do these things and your an editor
<pleia2> I think fridge editors should still be separate since it's very specific access granted
<akgraner> and not leave it to a guessing game
<cjohnston> maybe minimum requirements.. but still should have to be asked
<akgraner> pleia2, nods
<akgraner> I like it to be a subteam of the news team
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> but I think if editors aren't contributing after say a year
<akgraner> or some time - do they still have access?
<nhandler> Well, they recently added expiration dates to the fridge editors team to try and deal with that
<pleia2> I think it's reasonable to expire people after a year of no posts
<akgraner> (I know touchy subject)
<akgraner> ok we'll include that
<pleia2> people can be gone for 3 months, 6 months, but after not contributing for a year it's a bit much
<akgraner> should they have to sign the CoC or be Ubuntu Members - I am just asking
<ZachK_> pleia2: agreed
<ZachK_> akgraner: CoC is a must
<ZachK_> imo it is
<pleia2> akgraner: currently they have to be ubuntu members, I think that's a good qualification
 * ZachK_ is not....working towards it though
<pleia2> we are trusting them with an official news source
<akgraner> pleia2, yep - I am just going over it as a process here that's all
<pleia2> :)
<nhandler> I also like the mentoring process that we have in place
<pleia2> nhandler: yeah, me too
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> so News team - with a sub-team of Fridge editors
<akgraner> and the translation team - now  - does the news team need to be limited to contributors or open?
<akgraner> which is I believe the reason the UWN team is there
<cjohnston> limited
<akgraner> but right now - UWN has people on it who haven't contributed for a while (year plus)
<akgraner> iirc
<cjohnston> yes
<akgraner> so maybe 4 teams are needed with 3 being cleaned up, defined, and as a subteam of an open news team which is how it is now
<akgraner> I am just asking to make sure when all this is done it is documented and communicated
<cjohnston> IMO You have Ubuntu News Team... You must be considered a contributor to be able to join
<cjohnston> Under that you have Trans and Fridge Editor
<cjohnston> thats all thats needed
<akgraner> I am wanting to hear what everyone has to say
<cjohnston> and you can be a fridge contrib (when WP gets up) or uwn contrib to join news
<akgraner> any other thoughts  - or does everyone feel the same ways as cjohnston on this
<cjohnston> 6 month expiry on News Team.. that way people dont contribute for a couple weeks and stop to show on their LP
<nhandler> Well, what would a fridge contrib team be?
<cjohnston> same as the news team
<cjohnston> the parent news team
<akgraner> those who send in story ideas or summaries
<akgraner> but don't post them directly to the Fridge
<akgraner> we want to encourage more people to contribute in all areas of the news team
<akgraner> and mentor across the board - from html formats, to writing summaries, to contributing content
<cjohnston> there is no reason to seperate contributors.. only editors
<akgraner> and more
<akgraner> nods
<ZachK_> true...
<akgraner> just trying to show all the areas where people can contribute without being an editor
<nhandler> The only reasons to have a team imo are a) to grant access (like on the fridge) and b) to group people together to make it easy to contact people about things
<cjohnston> and IMO all reapprovals should be done by an admin
<akgraner> nhandler, yes but even that is not easy right now
<akgraner> to know for sure who is active and who isn't etc
<cjohnston> right.. Ubuntu News Team consists of all contributors to Fridge and UWN... As well as the Fridge Editors Team and the Translations Team
<akgraner> it's a mess at least for me when I am trying to find people to help with certain things during the week - and on the weekends
<ZachK_> akgraner: ok so we really need to clean it up then...
<akgraner> but that could just be me - and if it is - then I can roll with it
<ZachK_> I'd start with contacting the "members" and just saying you know, "If you're still with this team and contributing please let us know" if they don't respond remove them
<akgraner> now comes the wiki part
<akgraner> so with all the re'org'ing
<akgraner> that means the wiki's will need to be fixed as well
<ZachK_> WIKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<akgraner> ZachK_, this is where I would like to lean a little heavy on you
<ZachK_> sorry got excited
<nhandler>           2b4f87aa:89aa29c3
<nhandler> Ignore that, sorry
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries :-)
<ZachK_> lol @ nhandler
<ZachK_> akgraner: ok...lean on me
<akgraner> so I'd like to come up with some new pages - but not put them in place yet just get them ready
<cjohnston> dont lean with the hurt shoulder
<ZachK_> cjohnston: +1
<ZachK_> akgraner: ok
<akgraner> in maybe a /NewsTeam/New/ whatever
<ZachK_> akgraner: google docs will be perfect for that
<akgraner> then once we've looked at them - and people have seen them - and can tweak them etc
<akgraner> we put them in place
<ZachK_> akgraner: make a google doc with the format all set, info in there and we can figure out the title
<akgraner> ZachK_, yeah that will work for me as well
<ZachK_> akgraner: I say a Google Doc because we can fiddle with it concering the info in the page and the title...less chance of messing up the wiki that way
<akgraner> ZachK_, I'll send an email next week  - and see who all wants to help
<ZachK_> akgraner: ok...
<ZachK_> akgraner: I'd get started right now if you wanted me to
<akgraner> then we can all get started on it
<akgraner> does that sound ok to everyone?
<akgraner> or does anyone have another suggestion on the wiki's
<akgraner> [ACTION] - akgraner to send call for volunteers to help re'org wiki pages
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - akgraner to send call for volunteers to help re'org wiki pages
<akgraner> oh and nhandler since you are really awesome at identifying processes and gaps if you could review and QA the new pages that would be awesome
<akgraner> sorry I am lagging
<akgraner> and losing connection
<ZachK_> akgraner: iphone?
<pleia2> tsk ZachK_, n900 :)
<nhandler> akgraner: Sure thing. Just make sure you share the google doc pages with me and poke me when ready
<ZachK_> pleia2: wha?
<akgraner> nhandler, nodes :-)
<pleia2> ZachK_: no iphones here! we have linux based phones
<akgraner> ok we have 8 mins left
<cjohnston> pleia2: buy me one
<akgraner> nhandler, back to your points
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> so - Fridge  - is meant to be the Community Information source
<ZachK_> akgraner: correct
 * ZachK_ will be back
<akgraner> and a path to all areas of the community, ubuntu, and canonical (as they are part of this picture as well)
<akgraner> so the new Fridge will have many different areas
<akgraner> but right now we don't have separate pages for different items
<akgraner> but I heard from people this week who like the idea that we are posting even some of the same content that people post to the Fridge
<akgraner> Sorry - I lost signal :-(
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. I can see that having that info in one place could be useful. But if we do that, I don't think we should post it back to the Planet
<cjohnston> maybe remove the planet feed post from some parts of the fridge?
<nhandler> I think it is useful to repost important announcements, but for normal news that we repost, having it once on the planet is enough imo
<akgraner> we want to be a trusted source  - of Ubuntu Information  - a source that people know if they missed it on the Planet, or Canonical voices, or where ever,
<akgraner> they 1st thing they Think of is "I know the Fridge would have that information"
<akgraner> s/they/the
<akgraner> nhandler, that's any easy fix in my mind we just don't add the tag
<nhandler> Yeah, it is more a matter of formalizing which types of posts should go on the planet
<akgraner> nods - which is all part of this re'org
<cjohnston> I think that discussion can wait until we get closer to going live with the new fridge
<akgraner> well we can get it all in place then tweak it
<akgraner> no biggie :-D
<cjohnston> when we have a dev site to play with
<akgraner> 6-8 weeks I am told
<akgraner> ok it's almost 10 after - anything else? from anyone?
<akgraner> another meeting in about 4 weeks is that ok with everyone?
<cjohnston> when is 200?
<akgraner> July 8th same time?
<akgraner> July 3rd weekend
<akgraner> I'll be posting more stuff in the channel next week about that
<cjohnston> do we want a meeting specific to that prior?
<akgraner> as I will need some volunteers to interview some people prior
<akgraner> I don't think we will need it
<cjohnston> ok
<ZachK_> akgraner: i'll help with that too
<akgraner> as of right now it's only a handful of people working on it and we are all in the channel during the week
<cjohnston> cool
<nhandler> akgraner: You never answered my question about who exactly is working on preparing the WP fridge? Is it newz?
<akgraner> nhandler, I am told it is based on the new Canonical Voices theme
<cjohnston> nhandler: we dont know iirc
<cjohnston> but not new
<cjohnston> newz
<akgraner> however, I don't know who is doing that yet...
<akgraner> no confirmation on if its newz or not - but I have been given a couple names of people to touch base with next week
<ZachK_> akgraner: ok i'm out..if you need me send me a memo via memoserv or facebook me
<akgraner> so I don't want to say - x is working on it when they aren't
<akgraner> so let me find out who exactly
<akgraner> (and the new Canonical voices theme is not in place yet either so I haven't seen it yet either)
<akgraner> ZachK_, k  - thanks for attending
<akgraner> so as soon as I know you all will be the 1st to know
<nhandler> Great, thanks a lot
<nhandler> It is good having a name. Otherwise, things tend not to happen
<akgraner> I don't like withholding information - I'm all for empowering everyone
<akgraner> nhandler, yep :-)
<cjohnston> g'nite all
<nhandler> Anything else to discuss?
<akgraner> so if there is nothing else  - great meeting and We'll touch base again on July 8th, 2010 - 2000 UTC
<akgraner> nope - we went through it all for tonight
<nhandler> If you add that to the fridge and email a reminder, I'll be there (hopefully) :)
<akgraner> I'll get the logs and minutes out as soon as possible
<akgraner> nhandler, yep life got in the way the last couple weeks - sorry about that
<nhandler> You rock akgraner
<akgraner> thanks...
<akgraner> and thanks everyone for a great meeting - I'll get everything posted as soon as possible and start getting information to the mailing list as well
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:16.
<akgraner> whew  - sorry about all the dropped signal y'all
<akgraner> ok folks my arm is killing me going to get off here for a while - please feel free to email me if there is something you wanted to get included to the discussion and weren't able to ... :-)   akgraner   ubuntu...
<akgraner> logs are up - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100603/Log
* akgraner changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: July 8th, 2010 @ 2300UTC | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<akgraner> sorry folks I meant 2300 UTC not 2000 sorry about that...
<akgraner> sigh
<ZachK_> akgraner: ping
<ZachK_> hello fellow newsies
<scott_ev> newsies?
<scott_ev> wtf is that?
<scott_ev> ah, thou9ght I was in a different channel
<scott_ev> and I'm not very bright...now I get it
<scott_ev> haha
<ZachK_> lol
<scott_ev> so, what's happenin ZachK_
<ZachK_> scott_ev: not much..
<scott_ev> same here.  bored enough to paint the cases that my embedded systems are in.  I find it strange that they would go to the trouble and expense to powdercoat these cases and use that old beige-grey color that every computer in the early 90's and before came in
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-06
<ZachK_> hello newsies
<ZachK_> hey scott_ev
<ZachK_> hey azteech
<azteech> evening ZachK_ ..
<ZachK_> and what brings ya here this rainy evening
<ZachK_> at least it's raining for me
 * ZachK_ dislikes rain
<azteech> just getting in from a night of bowling ... and warm here ...
<azteech> send all the rain this way if you want ...
<azteech> we could use it ...
 * ZachK_ sends the rain
<azteech> and I normally am in this channel ... when I am online ... along with a few others ...
<ZachK_> cool
 * ZachK_ is everywhere
<ZachK_> what channels do ya hang out in?
<azteech> our loco - ubuntu-us-az ... ubuntu desktop amd64 server, debian, freenas, conky, and samba ...
<azteech> what about you?
<ZachK_> #ubuntu, #ubuntu-beginners, #ubuntu-beginners-team, #ubuntu-beginners-wiki, #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-chat, #ubuntu-doc, #ubuntuforums-unanswered, #ubuntu-learning, this one and #udsf
<azteech> that's kewl ... I hit those usually once in a while ...
<azteech> you one of the motu??
<azteech> or part of the beginner team?
<ZachK_> i'm a bt mentor and the bt's wiki lead
<azteech> ah, nice ... pleased to meet you ...
<ZachK_> likewise
<azteech> where to you hail from?
<ZachK_> US
<ZachK_> Illinois
<azteech> Ah, land of the gentle rolling hills ... Arizona here ...
<scott_ev> where in ILL?
<scott_ev> know where Charleston is?
<ZachK_> Just outa Chicago
<scott_ev> kk
<ZachK_> but I know Arizona
<scott_ev> dad was raised in downer's grove
<ZachK_> I've been all the way down to L.A. and the opposite direction to Virginia and up to Minnesotta
<scott_ev> charleston is ~60 miles south of champaigne
<ZachK_> yup
<scott_ev> southern ill university is there
<ZachK_> i've traveled over 30,000 miles in my time
<scott_ev> cool
<ZachK_> so by that guess my age
<azteech> based on miles only, and if only US land travel, would have to say mid to late 30's ...
<ZachK_> 19
<azteech> okay, so I'm way off ... lol
<scott_ev> ok, how about moi?
<scott_ev> I've lived all over the world and all over the country
<scott_ev> I've logged over 500K easy
<scott_ev> just drivingff
<ZachK_> 20
<scott_ev> driving not to mention flying
<ZachK_> 25 maybe
<scott_ev> awesom e
<scott_ev> 48
<scott_ev> haha
<ZachK_> lol
<scott_ev> and motherfuckin retired
<ZachK_> military?
<scott_ev> dad was
<scott_ev> pardon the language
<scott_ev> sometimes I forget that this is Ubuntu
<ZachK_> eh
<scott_ev> well, Ubuntu seems to want to have this squeeky clean disneyland kind of vibe
<ZachK_> you'd be surprised
<scott_ev> I kind of get, or used to, called on my language in our LoCo channel
<scott_ev> family friendly and such
<scott_ev> but he's gone now
<ZachK_> who's gone
<scott_ev> oh, a former team member that used to chastize me about saying things like dammit
<scott_ev> or shit in the channel
<scott_ev> hell, he even used to threaten to kick me
<azteech> have logged almost 450K miles air and land ... and like scott, retired ...
<scott_ev> nice
<scott_ev> azteech: I didn't realize you were retired too
<scott_ev> ain't it grand?
<azteech> yep, it is ... 22 1/2 years military ...
<scott_ev> cool...brb...smoke break
<azteech> kk
<scott_ev> I tend to only smoke 1/2 a cig at a time
<scott_ev> azteech: air force?
<azteech> army ... retired as 1st Sgt (E8) ..
<scott_ev> cool
<scott_ev> I had a short lived career but I would have been e5 under 2 years if I hadn't screwed up
 * ZachK_ is working on getting in the Army as a 68W
<azteech> well, we all had issues in our earlier years ... probably would have made SgtM if I hadn't made a couple ... myself ..
<scott_ev> ayup
<scott_ev> 68w?
<scott_ev> excuse my ignorance
<ZachK_> Combat Medic
<scott_ev> ah
<scott_ev> I was navy, went in as an e3
<azteech> was a 32G/32D/29Y ... with additional skill identifiers for 29Y ....
<scott_ev> guaranteed 2 schools
<ZachK_> well i gotta go...wiki duties call
<scott_ev> qualified for seal teams
<scott_ev> nite
<scott_ev> then I started getting into trouble
<azteech> ZachK_: have a good evening bud .. nice to have met you ...
<ZachK_> likewise
<scott_ev> man, once again I didn't do my UWN stuff during the week
<scott_ev> maybe I should try to do it now
<scott_ev> akgraner: ping
<cjohnston> Fixed S&U... I have to take off... Should be back early afternoon
<ZachK_> WHAT UP!
<ZachK_> wait..me
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'll do the meetings today if you haven't given that job to someone else.  I have to do some yard work first  before it starts warming up.  I'll get it done in plenty of time.
<akgraner> goo morning
<akgraner> good even
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Hey all had to stay off the computer for a couple days - my arm was in spasm  but should be good to go to get this news letter knocked out today :-)  woo hoo!
<scott_ev> did you hurt yourself?
<scott_ev> akgraner: so, am I doing meetings?
<akgraner> scott_ev, just the pinched nerve acting up :-/
<akgraner> scott_ev, if you can do the meetings that would be great
<scott_ev> akgraner: excellent, I'm on it
<akgraner> Thank you!
<akgraner> scott_ev, you can add it to the wiki or the google doc - which ever is easier for you -
<scott_ev> ok, great
<akgraner> it will be a couple hours before I start adding to the wiki
<scott_ev> excellent
<scott_ev> then I'll prolly do everything in gedit and add it all at once when I'm ready
<akgraner> that works for me:-)
<akgraner> I am going to just do everything in the googledoc then once everyone else is out of the wiki - just add it that  - so we aren't getting edit conflicts this week :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Have a link to the google doc? I'll be adding team reports today
<akgraner> nhandler, yep - but you can add to the wiki if that is easier for you?
<akgraner> it's just gets crazy when we are all adding summaries and and stuff about the same time, so we end up stepping on each other :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: I personally don't care where I add it. I can do it wherever you want
<akgraner> nhandler, :-)  the wiki is fine - but here is the google doc just so you have it  - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<nhandler> Thans
<nhandler> akgraner: Any ideas about when you will publishing this UWN? I'm just trying to get an idea for how much time I should spend poking teams before I copy the report over
<akgraner> nhandler, probable around 6 or 7pm eastern
<akgraner> probably even :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Great. That gives me some time.
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I like it to be sooner but it won't be this week :-/
<scott_ev> nhandler: if you need to go early and want me to finish up something for you, just let me know
<nhandler> scott_ev: Thanks for the offer, but it only takes a few minutes to prepare the actual report. Poking and waiting on teams is the big time thing
<scott_ev> ok
<scott_ev> who is the editor of the fridge?
<nhandler> scott_ev: There are several fridge editors. What do you need?
<scott_ev> well, The Fridge Calendar isn't where LoCos are supposed to list team meatings
<scott_ev> the DC team needs to  be made aware of this
<scott_ev> or the calendar could get very crowded very fast if other teams follow suit
<nhandler> scott_ev: It has been a bit mixed in the past. For a long period of time, we were using it for meetings (of any sort), classroom sessions, loco get-togethers, etc. DC Team has been using it for a while as well. It might be worth waiting the extra month or two until we have some other resources in place for them to use instead
<scott_ev> ah, are they a relatively new team?
<nhandler> No
<scott_ev> then I'm confused
<nhandler> scott_ev: About what?
<scott_ev> oh, it's really unimportant.  I just found it odd that they list their meeting on this calendar is all
<scott_ev> as long as it's ok, np
<scott_ev> akgraner: I just noticed team meetings section.  Is that there in addition to the meetings from the fridge calendar?  or do you want me to use that as a new meetings template?
<scott_ev> OK, the google doc is slightly different from the wiki.  I added meetings and events to the wiki
<scott_ev> akgraner: so if there's somthing else I can be doing.....
<nigelb> nhandler: poke, help
<cjohnston> akgraner: meetings are in the gdoc.. i cant get the wiki to load right now
<nigelb> wiki is failing, foo
<nigelb> cjohnston: back up now \o/
<nigelb> akgraner: I have an hour or so if you folks need help :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: poke
<cjohnston> ?
<nigelb> At UDS, I had asked for patch statistics to be included as part of the numbers, remember?
<nigelb> So, you can take the numbers from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.has_patch=on
<cjohnston> akgraner: ping ^^
<akgraner> scott_ev, they've been using it for a while - and until we get the new loco team calendar in place I am not inclined to ask anyone to change it - once we get the new loco-team calendar up - we'll be asking the loco teams to use it
<scott_ev> akgraner: that makes sense
<scott_ev> it's not that it bothered me.  why would it?  I just found it odd
<akgraner> nhandler, when you are around tomorrow - can you let me know how were can get all the scripts we are currently using added to bzr etc..  Not today as I am still knee deep in the UWN but sometime next week - thanks
<ZachK_> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> pong
<ZachK_> akgraner: hey you
<ZachK_> we gonna collaborate on the Wiki stuff you want me to do?
<ZachK_> I've been trying to get ahold of you to talk about it
<akgraner> I had to stay off the computer for a couple of days to rest my arm
<ZachK_> ah....
<ZachK_> that is recommended
<akgraner> can't talk about that today - need to get UWN published - let's look at it tomorrow ok?
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-30
<NRWlion> morning!
<NRWlion> nhandler: ping
<NRWlion> hey there
<nhandler> Hi NRWlion
<NRWlion> hi nhandler
<NRWlion> i have the events ready in wiki syntax
<NRWlion> just need to crosscheck them and paste them where you need them
<nhandler> NRWlion: Can you put them on the Google Doc? There should be a link on the main UWN wiki page
<NRWlion> nhandler you mean http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN or am i mistaken?
<nhandler> NRWlion: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<nhandler> The etherpad was acting up.
<NRWlion> nhandler: need about 30 mins ... get back to you
<nhandler> NRWlion: That is fine
<NRWlion> nhandler: i hope its ok to have the events in wiki language. i assumed they will be put into the ubuntu wiki. right?
<nhandler> NRWlion: Yep. They will end up on the wiki
<NRWlion> ok, on it
<NRWlion> putting them at the bottom of the google doc as i dont see any prepared section
<nhandler> Fun. It looks like we have been accumulating stats for the past several weeks on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220 . Now to figure out if we have any from the past week
<nhandler> NRWlion: That is fine. Thanks a lot
<NRWlion> nhandler: no problem ... if i know how i can provide this service every week ;)
<NRWlion> i have a lot of freetime in the evenings
<nhandler> NRWlion: If you want to do me a big favor, can you try to look through the stuff on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220 and see if any of it (especially in Updates & Security) is from the past week?
<NRWlion> nhandler: sorry i have to prepare a speech for annual sports club meeting
<NRWlion> :(
<nhandler> NRWlion: No problem. Thanks for your help.
<NRWlion> nhandler: i will get back to you after my HomeOffice things are done
<NRWlion> then i am available
<NRWlion> nhandler: for your info: i am editing the Google Doc also
<nhandler> NRWlion: That is fine. I'm working on cleaning up the wiki page right now
<NRWlion> nhandler: copy inserting the events now
<NRWlion> nhandler: events are crosschecked and inserted into the google doc
<NRWlion> nhandler: sorry for interruption my connection acted a little weird hoping the events are ok?
<nhandler> NRWlion: I haven't had a chance to look over them yet in detail. But a quick look didn't find anything wrong. Great job.
<NRWlion> nhandler: ty
<NRWlion> want me on the regular job?
<nhandler> NRWlion: We are always looking for people to help out. I am hoping that we will be getting a bit more organized over the next few weeks
<NRWlion> nhandler: copy that
<NRWlion> i will get back to you after finishing my RL-Stuff
<nhandler> NRWlion: Also, it looks like you were missing a few 'Agendas' (I have fixed it). If they don't have an agenda, still include an agenda field in UWN. Just say 'No agenda as of publication'
<nhandler> Or 'Not listed as of publication'
<NRWlion> nhandler: sorry 4 the mistake wasnt sure about it and couldnt get a hold of you so i made the call to leave this agenda out if not listed
<nhandler> NRWlion: Not a problemThis helps us find out where our documentation could be more detailed
<NRWlion> nhandler: what about the "Description" which are given in some of the events? include or exclude them?
<nhandler> NRWlion: Most are just agendas. For Jono's session, it looks like we have been putting it as an Agenda
<nhandler> NRWlion: Also, this might just be due to copying between different tools, but bullet lists (*) need to have a space before the * for them to work
<NRWlion> nhandler: yeah this is because of the fact that I wrote this list offline in openoffice
<nhandler> :)
<NRWlion> nhandler: i am about to be announced as regional spokes man of my medic organization
<NRWlion> *happy*
<NRWlion> just got off the phone with them :D
<nhandler> Congratulations NRWlion
<NRWlion> the only thing that needs to be discussed are the financials
<NRWlion> nhandler: going offline for the moment
<NRWlion> nhandler: if you need me, drop me a line to j.leineweber@gmx.net
<akgraner> Hi all.... back online now :-)
<akgraner> popey :-)
<popey> hello
<popey> when's the re-launch?
<akgraner> June 5th all stories have to be in
<akgraner> and if all goes well it it the internet on the 6th
<akgraner> sorry all stories have to be in on the 3rd to give translation teams time to translate it
<akgraner> for release on 6th
<akgraner> I'll blog it all in the morning
<akgraner> needed to wait til I would be coherent before blogging
<akgraner> I can now at least walk without crutches now :-)
<akgraner> and believe I now can speak in complete sentences :-)
<akgraner> Rikki gave me some great suggestions on how to make it easier and shorter but still give people access to the same information
<akgraner> so I'll blog about all of that too
<akgraner> this should be a really great  re-org and I can't wait to see who becomes then leadership team here :-)
<akgraner> I'm excited
<popey> do you have someone in mind to take over?
<akgraner> was going to have self nominations with the team deciding on 3 people
<akgraner> popey, but I do have a few people in mind I would choose if it was my sole decision but it's not
<akgraner> so we'll take this cycle to re-launch, re-org, and get this how back on the road
<akgraner> s/how/show
<nhandler> akgraner: So should we not release today? I've been working on getting something in shape (like we talked about earlier in the month)
#ubuntu-news 2011-05-31
<NRWlion> hi there
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha NRWlion
<NRWlion> how are things here?
<MrChrisDruif> I think good. No news is good news as we say in Holland :P
<NRWlion> well i have bad ones ... applied for a job id like to have
<NRWlion> but financies of the employer made the deal go south :(
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....so your moving to France? :P
<NRWlion> ???
<MrChrisDruif> The deal went south? ;)
<NRWlion> oh ^^ nope i am staying in germany
<NRWlion> all i was saying is that the deal that originally was initiated could be installed
<NRWlion> ;)
<akgraner> nhandler, no we are releasing next week as the official re-launch
<akgraner> and the work you've done is awesome!
<akgraner> I'll get a blog out as soon as I get back from a doc appt...
<akgraner> we are going to be syncing the release with the translation teams releases
<akgraner> which is the need for one more week...
<akgraner> bbiab and explain more....
<NRWlion> HoWDy
<akgraner> NRWlion, hey!
<akgraner> sorry it's taken so long for me to finally connect with you
<akgraner> welcome to the team
<NRWlion> hey how akgraner
<NRWlion> i heard about your accident so i did what journalists do and found my way here ;)
<akgraner> I'll be afk for part of the day but getting the email and blog post ready for the team today
<akgraner> NRWlion, great!
<NRWlion> akgraner: its 18.30 at my TZ so i need to get off to sports and then to bed :D
<akgraner> NRWlion, okie dokie then I'll email you laters then
<NRWlion> akgraner: had already a minor job of collecting the upcoming events for the weekly newsletter
<akgraner> thanks again
<akgraner> great!
<akgraner> thanks
<NRWlion> the email sounds great, if you have any questions regarding my person
<NRWlion> just shoot. i dont bite ;)
<NRWlion> akgraner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nrwlion and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nrwlion-testimonials may be of interest for you
<NRWlion> heading off to sports
<NRWlion> cu
<NRWlion> beautiful good evening from germany
<NRWlion> hi jono
<MrChrisDruif> "The" Jono?
<jono> hey NRWlion, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going jono ?
<NRWlion> jono: akgraner got in touch with me today ;)
<jono> MrChrisDruif, great thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-01
<akgraner> pleia2, you around?
<akgraner> hmmm guess not ....
<pleia2> akgraner: only sorta
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm working on the email and blog post can I run it past you before I go live with it
<akgraner> I'll send you the googledoc link when it's as finished as I think I can make it
<akgraner> and see if there is anything you want to add
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm sure it'll be fine, I'm no good at review at the moment (sick w/ nasty cold, going back to bed soon)
<akgraner> ahhh ok....:-)  feel better and I'll catch you soon then
<pleia2> glad to see you back, hope your knee is feeling better :)
<akgraner> thanks
<NRWlion> Morning!
<NRWlion> hoi
<akgraner> morning
<akgraner> grumble grumble....working on finishing this email that is taking freakin' forever....sorry y'all
<NRWlion> hi world
<akgraner> email sent to news-team list
<akgraner> I'll turn it into a blog post in a few have to run to the store need more USB sticks
<akgraner> holstein, jono, nigelb, Pendulum, pleia2, popey, nhandler  et al - email sent to news list with suggestions...Thanks for any and all feedback in advance :-)
<popey> akgraner: you already sent it?
<akgraner> popey, yep
<popey> hmm
<nigelb> akgraner: yup, glanced through it :)
<akgraner> did you not see it
<popey> wonder why i didnt get it
<akgraner> are you on the newslist?
<akgraner> ubuntu-news-team
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-June/thread.html
<popey> hmmm
 * popey checks
<akgraner> I'll blog-o-fi it up in just a few
<jono> akgraner, thanks
<popey> bah
 * popey subscribes
<akgraner> bbiab but wanted to get the ball rolling  :-)
<popey> I have some ideas, but they conflict with the decisions you guys made at UDS, so not sure how useful they will be.
 * popey will articulate them on the list
<popey> now I'm subscribed :D
<akgraner> popey, great - please add them - all suggestions welcome and we'll work it out - that's what good teams do and we are an awesome team!
<nigelb> popey: heh :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-02
<pleia2> adding dapper eol post to fridge
<MrChrisDruif> dapper? 8.04?
<pleia2> 6.06
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...yeah...
 * MrChrisDruif forgets all/most of the time
 * MrChrisDruif is going to bed...testing tomorrow and hopefully uploading as well :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well everyone!
<pleia2> have a good night
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<NRWlion> goooood morning world its 8.45 am here in germany and a look through my windows tells me to have a sunny day without any clouds
<NRWlion> morning!
<MrChrisDruif> Want me to spread some love to you here as well NRWlion ? ;)
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: unless you are not a girl in the category of Pamela Denise Andersen I dont think so MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Love is a very broad concept NRWlion
<akgraner> hey y'all
<akgraner> good grief I mark myself as back and it looks like I am away...some days xchat has a mind of it's own
<akgraner> nhandler, asked me some follow on questions to the email I sent yesterday so expect some more stuff sometime today.....
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> hopefully everyone had a chance to look  over the email, the suggestions, and the new suggested template
<NRWlion> akgraner: reporting active
<NRWlion> but didnt get the mail
<NRWlion> :(
<akgraner> NRWlion, ahh I bet you aren't sub'd to the mailing list
<NRWlion> ubuntu-news-team-bounces@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<akgraner> one sec let me get you the link so you can do that -  that's what happened with popey when he said he didn't get it
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-June/001310.html
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; Sorry, didn't have time or link
<akgraner> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-news-team
<akgraner> here's the email link though  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-June/001310.html
<akgraner> I'll detail more stuff today
<akgraner> I was busy setting up a test lab yesterday and doing some work for my paid job :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: how dare you do stuff for your paid job :P ;-)
<akgraner> Pendulum, I know right....:-P
<NRWlion> akgraner: could we have pm?
<akgraner> NRWlion, of course
<nhandler> akgraner: Do we have an agenda I can comment on for the meeting tonight? I won't be there (graduation)
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, right...meeting...at midnight for me :P
<Pendulum> nhandler: congrats :)
<nhandler> Thanks Pendulum :)
 * NRWlion reports back
<NRWlion> akgraner: ready when u are
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> finishing the other call now
<NRWlion> feel free to call at any time ;)
<NRWlion> just fetching a nice mc flurry out of the fridge
<NRWlion> akgraner my skype seems to have some probs
<NRWlion> so i am not able to talk :(
<NRWlion> as it seems
<NRWlion> and now you are offline akgraner :D
<akgraner> grrrr x locked up on me....
<akgraner> I hate that
<akgraner> NRWlion, thanks for a great call - looking forward to your help on the team
<NRWlion> akgraner: the pleasure was mine ;)
<akgraner> So folks just so you all know NRWlion has a newspaper and leadership background and is willing to help us with the re'org and re-launch etc... thanks for volunteering!
<NRWlion> akgraner: you're welcome ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks akgraner , I already knew :)
<MrChrisDruif> Well, welcome in #ubuntu-news NRWlion (even thou I'm just hanging around ;))
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, awesome not sure everyone else did though
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, what would you like to help with?
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: now youre kidnapped too :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe, not sure
<MrChrisDruif> Meh, they don't have the same skills as phillw or hajour :P
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: pls dont mention those two names in one sentence
<NRWlion> akgraner: one question. the meeting on thursday is it 22.00 hrs utc?
<NRWlion> or 20.00 ?
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion; I'm not afraid of either
<MrChrisDruif> 22:00 I think...I saw it on my agenda at 12 ;)
<NRWlion> well its scheduled in the ubuntu calendar
<NRWlion> ok in this case i must write myself an apology :D because i have to get up at 4.30 am on fridays... so i wont be able to attend
<akgraner> crap I need to fix the topic and meeting time
<akgraner> I'll work on that this afternoon
<NRWlion> i will take some "me" time now
<NRWlion> may be back in a couple of hrs
<NRWlion> but not too late
<NRWlion> evening folks
<NRWlion> hi jono
<jono> hi NRWlion
<NRWlion> jono: finally had the chance to talk to amber
<jono> NRWlion, cool
<NRWlion> talked nearly an hour ... so just for your info, the bird had touch down ;)
<akgraner> grabbing the Alpha 1 release to add to Fridge now (unless someone else is working on it)
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<NRWlion> have a good one every1
<akgraner> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/06/02/oneiric-ocelot-alpha-1-released/
<akgraner> NRWlion, you too!
<NRWlion> hi akgraner ;) just rushing through the template to state my opinion in a mail to you as agreed on skype
<NRWlion> ;)
<pleia2> I think ubuntu-news.org does some over-aggressive caching, it frequently doesn't show me the latest posts
<NRWlion> hi pleia
<NRWlion> when does the meeting now start? on 8 or 10 pm utc?
<pleia2> in one browser it only shows me up to the open week post, in another it just shows me the karmic one
<akgraner> pleia2, yep had the same trouble
<pleia2> akgraner: can you submit a ticket (and CC editors gmail account?)
<akgraner> yep will do
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> I am not at all prepared for a meeting today....
<akgraner> anyone mind me moving it back a week and actually prepare for it
<NRWlion> akgraner: could we change the day to?
<NRWlion> maybe on a saturday or sth?
<akgraner> no weekends for me
<NRWlion> thursday is the worst day in my week :(
<NRWlion> akgraner: just asking
<akgraner> I think we have thursday b/c so many members have back to back meetings on other days
<akgraner> but if you all want I'll send out a doodle poll this week...
<akgraner> and we can figure out a better time a day, but keep in mind no date and time will please everyone :-)
<NRWlion> akgraner: copy that ... i was just asking b/c the time 10pm utc on thursday will excluse my presence for every meeting
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> I'll send out an email in the am and see what the team wants to do
<akgraner> we'd like for as many people as possible to be there
<akgraner> :-)
<NRWlion> 2 hrs earlier would do it also
<akgraner> I'll send out the poll... and see what we get back
<akgraner> :-)
<NRWlion> akgraner: ty ;)
<akgraner> so all in favor of canceling for today
<NRWlion> +1
<akgraner> or do we just want to do something short and quick tomorrow
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler
<NRWlion> tomorrow = what time?
<akgraner> I can have an agenda ready for a quick one tomorrow
<NRWlion> b/c i have to work tomorrow from 7.40am till 5 pm + an hr by car
<NRWlion> ;)
<akgraner> yeah I'm working too
<akgraner> let's see - I'll just send out emails to everyone and go from there
<NRWlion> akgraner: but on my end i have to count in the difference of TZ
<NRWlion> ;)
 * NRWlion hides 
<akgraner> this week has been crazy, but we'll get it all back on track
<akgraner> NRWlion, so do others
<akgraner> you aren't alone...:-)
<NRWlion> i know i know ... i'll go and get productive ;)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> cxl'd meeting on calendar and I'll email team tonight
 * NRWlion just got off the phone with his CEO of Medic Organization...
<NRWlion> hey *fun* they have put me on EM-Standby-Duty :(
<NRWlion> pleia2: u there?
<NRWlion> some1 there from news team?
<NRWlion> hey cody-somerville
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-03
<pleia2> akgraner: I sent an email a couple weeks ago (May 22nd), re: Created SuggestedHowToEdit, can you take a look and give some feedback?
<pleia2> also, since we're postponing the meeting (which was supposed to be now?) are we still going for this weekend as relaunch?
<NRWlion> morning!
<NRWlion> nobody awake ?
<nhandler> akgraner, pleia2: Sorry for not being able to attend the meeting. I had graduation
<nhandler> akgraner: Are you still planning on sending out that second email or blog post about the leadership team?
<pleia2> nhandler: congrats :)
<pleia2> I think the meeting was canceled anyway
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2
<pleia2> working on jono's post from the mailing list for fridge
 * nhandler hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs :)
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll use most of the information you added to the wiki and see what else from this week can be added to GCN and write an intro/explanation about the re-launch and move it over to the new template
<akgraner> and see what still needs to be done before tomorrow and we alert the translation teams
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for all your awesome work btw...
<nhandler> akgraner: Cool
<NRWlion> hi every1, its weekend time!
 * NRWlion dances happily through the chan
<NRWlion> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> NRWlion, yes - and btw where did you sent the email to
<akgraner> ubuntu-news-team?
<NRWlion> ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> hmmm
<NRWlion> why?
<akgraner> I'm not seeing it
 * akgraner looks again
<NRWlion> well i have it
<NRWlion> in my daily mail from the list it was in
<NRWlion> i can send you the original version if needed
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> nah let me fix things on this end
<akgraner> NRWlion, don't get in too big of a rush....I love you excitement, but we have a lot to work out...:-)  I guess I am just asking for you to be patient with me as I work through a couple of things
<NRWlion> akgraner: :D hey i was just answering your question
<NRWlion> i am sorry that it went such a long mail
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> no worries
<NRWlion> btw hi Jono!
<NRWlion> akgraner: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-June/001312.html
<NRWlion> there you find my mail
<akgraner> Thanks you!
<akgraner> I'll get to it as soon as I can
<jono> hey NRWlion :-)
<NRWlion> akgraner: i have other stuff to do and will be offline for a while so
<akgraner> k thanks!
<NRWlion> jono: akgraner and i had a loooong talk yesterday and ... yeah some pages where writen (see my link earlier ;))
<akgraner> NRWlion, you don't need to inform jono of everything really....
<akgraner> :-)
<NRWlion> akgraner: i dont inform him i am just having small talk
<NRWlion> ;)
<jono> NRWlion, glad all is going well :-)
<akgraner> I think I'm not sounding like I mean....sorry about that
 * NRWlion nods and thanks jono again ... 
<NRWlion> akgraner: understood your point ;)
<NRWlion> akgraner: just a short question regarding the meeting you mentioned yesterday: is there one or is it canceled?
<akgraner> NRWlion, at some point today - I'll see who is around and we will have an informal meeting
<akgraner> that's about all I can do for ow
<akgraner> now
<NRWlion> akgraner: dont feel pushed from me ;)
<NRWlion> i was just asking because i planned to go out tonight and visiting a concert
<akgraner> NRWlion, do your thing there will be a log of anything discussed
<akgraner> and I'll send it out
<NRWlion> akgraner: willco
<zkriesse_> Well hello Mrs. Graner!
<NRWlion> cu folks. paperwork's waiting ...
<zkriesse_> And how are you?
<NRWlion> leaving now wishing you all a great evening
<NRWlion> !
<akgraner> email that I sent to the list has now been added to my blog and posted to the planet
<akgraner> I'll outline the leadership team roles and team organization suggestion next per nhandler's request
<pleia2> akgraner: and my email from a couple weeks ago?
<akgraner> pleia2, ummmm.....
<akgraner> I may have  missed that
<pleia2> 16:00:13 < pleia2> akgraner: I sent an email a couple weeks ago (May 22nd), re: Created SuggestedHowToEdit, can you take a look and give some feedback?
<akgraner> oh that
<akgraner> sorry - I remember that now...I liked it - will give you feedback asap
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> that wasn't the org I was going to describe in this next post though
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> well this is pretty important, and I spent a lot of time on it, so I'd rather not see it be ignored
<akgraner> pleia2, not ignoring it  - promise..just had an emergency come up
<pleia2> sure, I mean moving forward, we should review it soon
<akgraner> nods...will do that before the weekend is over (promise :-D)
<akgraner> so I was thinking nhandler and pleia2 for the fridge....
<akgraner> holstein, NRWlion, nigelb, and highvoltage to handle UWN
<akgraner> until the team can vote on a team
<akgraner> I've reached out to jcastro and jono in a pm to ask that I temp assign ownership of the related news teams to the community team until the re'org and leadership team is decided upon
<akgraner> I'll give my ideas and suggestions, turn over ownership, then back away and let you all work your magic as a team
<nhandler> akgraner: It might be easier (at least if you are still going to be online) if you keep ownership until the leadership team
<nhandler> akgraner: I also have no issue helping out with getting UWN out the door (especially if we are no longer aiming for weekly releases) now that school is done
<akgraner> nhandler, not sure I will be on IRC much
<akgraner> we want to aim for weekly again
 * nhandler thinks wehavegone full circle now
<nhandler> * we have gone
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I just want to make sure UWN is not tied to a person but a whole team
<akgraner> and that's more open etc
<akgraner> so I'll finish blogging today about the vision I had and see who all can run with things
<akgraner> and I think jono and his team will be willing to help as well
<NRWlion> hey there
<holstein> holstein: o/
<akgraner> I'm working on the email and blog now ...
<akgraner> and I'll have a call with jono shortly
 * NRWlion will be in the background working on his other machine
<NRWlion> but if needed, just ping me after i return
<akgraner> will do
<NRWlion> for now i am taking some "me" time and get dressed for the evening @ home
<NRWlion> cu laters!
<akgraner> spoke to highvoltage hopefully he'll be helping again soon as well :-)
<akgraner> and for the record as I told him - I was completely wrong in how I handled many parts of the UWN session at UDS and  how I responded to highvoltage for that I apologize to everyone for my actions hurt, discouraged, or frustrated....
<akgraner> for my actions that hurt....
<akgraner> now on to get all this worked out :-)
<NRWlion> lets see: coke, ice-cream, my machine... yep, i am ready ;)
<NRWlion> afk
<NRWlion> hi
<akgraner> so jake edge from LWN sent me a great email with some wonderful suggestions I'll pass along to the team as well
<NRWlion> akgraner: sounds good
<NRWlion> returned
<akgraner> so the UWN, Fridge Editors, and Newsletter Translations teams will be owned by the news team and the ownership of the news team will be temp owned by the community team
<akgraner> (these refer to the LP teams)
<akgraner> in order for the news team to no longer be associated to an individual but as and to a team I'm making these ownership changes
<akgraner> once the team elects/selects it's leaders the news team in LP will be owned by the news team leadership team
<akgraner> the community team will be available if there are any pressing issues that come up once I have stepped away from the team
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-04
<akgraner> but you'll see more emails and blog posts about all that before it all happens...
<MrChrisDruif> So "we" will have a news team leadership team?
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; ^
<akgraner> yes eventually
<akgraner> when the team elects/chooses its leadership team
 * NRWlion waves into the round of the team and reports back
<NRWlion> hi there
<NRWlion> am I the only one working?
<nhandler> akgraner: It might be better to have the leadership team own news, fridge, and UWN on LP. I believe we had news as a parent team of fridge and uwn, so by setting it as the owner, the relationship is a bit funky. That also allows anyone from the UWN team to add fridge editors even if they haven't done anything with the fridge themself
<NRWlion> hi nhandler
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion; Yes, you are ;)
<MrChrisDruif> No, I'm "fooling around" with bicycle
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: thaught so ^^
<MrChrisDruif> thought*
<NRWlion> hey there
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha NRWlion
<NRWlion> what took you so long to respond *hides*
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion; damnlol.com if you must know O:-) Is there something duct-tape can't fix? http://www.damnlol.com/thatll-fix-it-270.html
<NRWlion> i was just asking ;)
<NRWlion> didnt expect an answer :P
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> It feels great to surprise people :P
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-05
<NRWlion> good morning / day / afternoon /night (what ever TZ you are in ;) )
<NRWlion> hoi MrChrisDruif at least one time i have been here before you :D :p
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, alright with me
 * NRWlion is watching "Firehouse Dog"
<NRWlion> a beautiful good day from sunny germany ;)
<NRWlion> howdy
<NRWlion> hi jpverdoorn
<jpverdoorn> NRWlion: hey there!
<NRWlion> jpverdoorn: how is it going?
<jpverdoorn> NRWlion: I'm great :) yourself?
<NRWlion> jpverdoorn: weather is a little bit freaky (too hot :) )
<NRWlion> but i am doing fine
<jpverdoorn> sweet
<jpverdoorn> I read about the Ubuntu News Weekly making a re-start
<jpverdoorn> so I decided to hop in here and see what's going down ;)
<jpverdoorn> maybe see if I could lend a hand in some point in the future
<NRWlion> jpverdoorn: sure, we could use every hand we could get
<NRWlion> we are still in the "re-start" process but i am sure we will find a place for you
<NRWlion> any questions? well then shoot ;)
<jpverdoorn> NRWlion: well, first of all, how's it going to be released? Plain text, website or PDF? Something else entirely?
<NRWlion> as you can see we have a newsletter
<NRWlion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/SuggestedHowToEdit << this might explain a little bit more
<NRWlion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam << and this might also be handy
<NRWlion> jpverdoorn: if you need me, just ping me. i have to work
<NRWlion> jpverdoorn: still there?
<jpverdoorn> NRWlion: Yea, sorry I was having dinner :)
<NRWlion> jpverdoorn: hope it was delicious ;)
<jpverdoorn> NRWlion: it was quite good actually, thanks!
<NRWlion> my dinner is quite liquid with 28 degrees outside i dont like to eat
<jpverdoorn> I know what you mean, luckily today was a bit cooler than the past couple of days
<NRWlion> had any change reading the links i gave you?
<jpverdoorn> yes I did, actually
<jpverdoorn> quite helpfull, thanks
<NRWlion> any questions left?
<NRWlion> ;)
<jpverdoorn> not really I think, there's quite a lot of info on the workflow in the wiki :)
<jpverdoorn> do you know if you need any dutch translators? seems like a convenient place to start
<NRWlion> jpverdoorn: well honestly i have no overview about translations
<NRWlion> but i started my "career" here at the "upcoming events" section which need to be updated weekly
<NRWlion> maybe this could be an alternative for you
<jpverdoorn> alright, that seems like a good start :)
<pleia2> the plan is to send a translation-ready version to the ubuntu-translators team on saturday evenings
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators
<pleia2> I thought we were doing a release this weekend, but no word from akgraner so it looks like we aren't doing it for this one
<NRWlion> pleia2: have you had a chance to read through my proposal regarding the re-launch?
<pleia2> NRWlion: the intro you sent to the list, or..?
<NRWlion> pleia2: yes, this one i meant
<NRWlion> havent had any feedback so i was wondering if i might have done sth. wrong
<pleia2> NRWlion: I think we've all just been busy and akgraner is really leading this effort :)
<NRWlion> pleia2: understood
<NRWlion> but i havent heard anything since my mail so i was just thinking ...
<pleia2> yeah, I'm still waiting on some replies from akgraner as well
<pleia2> you didn't do anything wrong :)
<NRWlion> i would be interested in your opinion about it as well ;)
 * pleia2 falls into the "has been busy" category
<NRWlion> pleia2: understood
<pleia2> but I'll try to look at it soon
<NRWlion> well i can wait
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> no rush because of a newbie ;)
<pleia2> well we don't want you to lose enthusiasm!
 * pleia2 back to server reinstallation project
<NRWlion> pleia2: good luck
<NRWlion> and regarding the enthusiam: no worries you wont get rid of me in an easy way ... promised ;)
<akgraner> release will happen on Wednesday - just a day late...had some personal matters that needed attending this weekend...you all can go forward...please please don't wait on me - pleia2 I looked over the wiki - will comment this evening when I get through one more interview
<akgraner> well at least the plan was to release it wed...we (me) just missed the hard freeze deadline...and due to other matters that had to be taken care off - I'm working on that stuff now
 * NRWlion remains in standby-position until further instruction
<NRWlion> btw hi akgraner hope your weekend wasnt too hard
<akgraner> NRWlion, thanks.... and I'll reply to your email as soon as I can....
<akgraner> bbiab
<NRWlion> akgraner: as i told you personally: you have sooo much work here. i can wait
<NRWlion> i am just a newbie ;)
<NRWlion> howdy
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-28
<pleia2> btw, I'll release UWN on Tuesday, too busy and have really poor internet during this trip
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: if you tell me how to, I can get things done on Monday, as soon as I get back from school
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: it would take too long :( but if you're interested in learning we can work on some training sessions in the coming weeks
<pleia2> need to do this for bkerensa too (maybe we can coordinate them so I only have to teach once :))
<JoseeAntonioR> that would be great, just to have me as a backup in case something happens
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, that's fine for me
<pleia2> akgraner is in hong kong this week and I'm traveling too, so we find ourselves in an unusual position
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, hasn't happened before
<pleia2> I went to the Grand Canyon today :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm mostly squared away but when you get back a final brush up with JoseeAntonioR sounds good
<pleia2> bkerensa: great!
<pleia2> ok, have to log off now and go back to where I'm staying (no internet or cell reception there, oh my!)
<pleia2> night all
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: good luck!
<JoseeAntonioR> have a great night!
<akgraner> pleia2, how can I help
<akgraner> I am about 12 hours ahead of you
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: UWN release
<akgraner> but if you need me to publish  - I can in a few hours
<pleia2> akgraner: it's not even remotely ready
<pleia2> akgraner: if you want to poof the google doc that'd be great, but I won't really get to things until Tuesday
<akgraner> pleia2, I can help in about 8 hours...
<pleia2> you can leave it if you want, it's fine to wait til tuesday
<pleia2> anyway, good night :)
<pleia2> and have fun akgraner!
<akgraner> ok - I'll look and help where I can
<akgraner> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: how's everything going in the other half of the world?
<akgraner> crazy  - you can see the session on my youtube channel if you are interested
<JoseeAntonioR> is it akgraner?
<Unit193> Welp, all links *appear* to be good.
<akgraner> http://www.youtube.com/user/AmberGraner
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll check it out when I'm not sleepy, I have only slept 4h last night
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, hey Ben - how are you doing?
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue267
 * pleia2 forgot to mention it here!
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-30
<bobweaver> Not sure if this qualify's as something for Ubuntu News but I thought that I should tell you all and see if I can get the youtube dude to look at
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sUVVvRdKE
<bobweaver> it is about Ubuntu TV
<bobweaver> and how the prototype is moving along
<bobweaver> in the up and coming weeks we will merge QT/unity-2d to 3-d/NUX
<bobweaver> but as you can see from the video there is alot new features :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; coming week I'm off for holiday. I presume the flavour meeting minutes links will be looked after while I'm gone?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yeah, I took care of it (I was traveling too, but was able to grab them real quick before I published)
<pleia2> I figured our lack of volunteers over the weekend was due to holiday in the states and other busy spring-things :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe it might be worth sending out a reminder email to the flavours that we have this section in UWN? Just a thought
<pleia2> go for it
<MrChrisDruif> If I've got time tomorrow I'll send it out. Otherwise I'll do it coming/next week
<MrChrisDruif> As I only came online to say I've be off for the week =)
<pleia2> well, welcome back :)
<MrChrisDruif> (I should be sleeping at a time like this)
<pleia2> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> I don't think you understand me? I'll be going from Saturday the second to Friday the eight (6/2 - 6-8 would be the American notation I think)
<MrChrisDruif> 6/8*
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: we need to schedule the training with bkerensa
<MrChrisDruif> So that would be the coming edition at least. I hope I'll spot all the meetings in my mail for the edition following
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: oooh, I see!
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: I thought you meant you were gone last week, sorry :)
<pleia2> I saw edubuntu had a meeting the other day (just saw it in -meeting, don't know where they announce/recorded it)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: indeed we do
 * pleia2 has had a long day
<MrChrisDruif> I don't think they announced it? Or recorded it for that matter
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu did have a meeting btw
<MrChrisDruif> (and might I ask what kind of training?)
<pleia2> maybe not, but it was http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/30/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t19:01
<pleia2> training on how the newsletter workflow works and how to publish
<MrChrisDruif> Ah =)
<MrChrisDruif> But I didn't get to update for previous edition, sorry about that. As always very busy week.
<pleia2> no worries
<MrChrisDruif> But at least I've given you a heads up for the coming edition ;-)
<pleia2> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, as the clock is approaching that dreadful 2 again with the hour hand, I should really be going
<pleia2> good night
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-01
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: ping ping
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: what's up?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: alpha approaching, we need to test for the Ubuntu On Air thingy
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> anyone in mind?
<JoseeAntonioR> I can help testing, but this week only
<JoseeAntonioR> and maybe next week during the nights, if I manage to take my laptop
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Gute nacht!
<dholbach> good night Unit193
<Unit193> (I'm still around a while, just saying time of day)
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-02
<Silverlion> hey there
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-03
<silverlion> hey everybody have a beautiful ###SET YOUR TIME OF DAY IN HERE###
<pleia2> hi JasnaBencic :)
<JasnaBencic> hi
<pleia2> to edit the wiki, you click the "Login" button just under the orange header, near the middle
<JasnaBencic> how to turn on the edit mode in wiki? I'm blind I guess :(
<JasnaBencic> The problem is that I am logged in
<pleia2> once you've logged in, there will be an "Edit" link where it says "Immutable Page"
<pleia2> er, where it used to say "Immutable Page"
<pleia2> (you may need to refresh if your browser cached the page)
<JasnaBencic> I will try to do that
<JasnaBencic> because immutable is stuck  :D
<pleia2> if it's still stuck after refreshes, you might try clicking "Login" again, maybe it didn't fully log you in
<pleia2> otherwise you can mention your changes here and one of us will put them in for you
<pleia2> changes should really just be spelling, grammar and English-specific (since several of our summary writers are non-native English speakers)
<JasnaBencic> I will do that ... becaue this immutable loves me I guess.... I have tried to login at the other computer .. same issue... bah.... ... Better for me to start reading
<pleia2> looks like mrudge is currently editing it anyway
<pleia2> might want to refresh, since he just put in some changes :)
<JasnaBencic> ok :)
<JasnaBencic> General community news .... --- The following new members have been added now .. or just Have been added .. .. Have now been added sounds weird when I read it ...
<JoseeAntonioR> JasnaBencic: Have now been added is the correct way to
<pleia2> so just "The following members have been added" ?
<JasnaBencic> it would be ok
<pleia2> there we go
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2012-May/012904.htm 404
<pleia2> Unit193: got it, thanks :D
<pleia2> heading out for a bit, thanks everyone!
<JasnaBencic> Humble Indie Bundle part .. ----Users pay what they want for games and part of proceeds go to the charity-----...  Canonical  commits its  contribution to the bundle with 100$  "for every Humble Indie Bundle 5 game  on the Ubuntu App Directory that recieves 5000 Facebook likes."
<JasnaBencic> Ubuntu Brainstorm Top  this week  ---  first sentence ... you have  network coonected   :) -   connected
<JasnaBencic> After Unity Drag&Drop .... second sentence could be simplified by breaking in two ....---- You can submit your own idea. Also, you can vote for another idea or against it.... First way is a bit weird word placement....
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue318
<pleia2> just sent it off to the editors
<pleia2> will publish some time tonight my time (a bit of delay due to holiday weekend)
<Unit193> pleia2: Good to go.
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-28
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue318
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-05-31
<pleia2> akgraner: thoughts on posting Mark's closing #1 statement to fridge?
<pleia2> I'm thinking small intro, then blockquote his close message
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/05/31/mark-shuttleworth-closes-ubuntu-bug-1/
<pleia2> gosh, we have some cleaning to do https://bugs.launchpad.net/fridge/+bugs
<Unit193> for bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/fridge/+bugs;do close $bug ;done
<dholbach> good morning
<PaulW2U> pleia2: akgraner what's the policy on multiple links to the same story? I'm specifically referring the many links that can be found to Mark's decision to close bug #1
<pleia2> PaulW2U: I will clean them up before we do the call for summary writers, usually we just toss a bunch in during the week so we can keep track of them and then pick the best
<pleia2> this is part of the reason we ask summary writers to hold off until we tell them to start writing, otherwise they write summaries for articles we delete
<PaulW2U> make sense, thanks
<pleia2> for something major like this we may include a couple links to good articles just below the fridge post under "general community news"
<pleia2> I'll take a look after work :)
<akgraner> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-01
<pleia2> ok, 319 has been sent to summary writers - write away! :)
 * pleia2 makedinner
<pleia2> anyone available today to do summaries?
<pleia2> here: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<PaulW2U> pleia2: I've done a few but been busy. I can take another look in a couple of hours
<PaulW2U> pleia2: I've added a few more summaries but I'm struggling with those that are left :o(
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-02
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for your help, I'll have a look in a few hours
<pleia2> just tossed this under "other community news" if someone wants to do a quick summary: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-May/037193.html
<pleia2> otherwise summaries done \o/ reviewing now
<akgraner> pleia2, I can add the stats right quick
<akgraner> someone else will have to run the ask script - looks like the "week" option isn't there and I don't have that script installed.
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-26
<pleia2> pushed up new version of askubuntu.py that I got from Oli last week
<pleia2> ok, sent off to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue369
 * pleia2 dinner
<Unit193> Food. \o/
<Unit193> Looks good, I think.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for the editorial review :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: not much to do really, well written summaries :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 369 for the week May 19 - 25, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue369
<PaulW2U> \o/ so that's 54 issues now that I've worked on - and no break :)
<pleia2> :O
<pleia2> let me know if you need some time off :)
<PaulW2U> can the team get any smaller?
<pleia2> I've been pulling in a few quiet helpers each weekend lately so it's helping a little, but shy ones don't put their name on it
<pleia2> I'm just happy I'm not doing it all myself anymore
<pleia2> and there was that 6 months when it wasn't being published at all, so I think it can indeed get worse!
<PaulW2U> right, I didn't know about that
<pleia2> and now I get to go back to figure out why webdav on my server keeps committing seppuku when I try to move files to it \o/
<PaulW2U> I had to look that up :)
 * PaulW2U switches off and goes to bed
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-28
<mhall119> hi folks, can I get http://mhall119.com/2014/05/calling-for-ubuntu-online-summit-sessions/ cross posted onto the fridge?
<jose> mhall119: checking that now
<jose> mhall119: sorry for the delay
<pleia2> thanks jose, killer day for me today
<jose> pleia2: not a prob :)
<pleia2> mhall119: can you please send to community-announce when you send to the developers list too? (it's moderated for everyone, I'll let it through)
<mhall119> pleia2: sure
<mhall119> jose: do you have everything you need? I emailed the news team ML too with the HTML from wordpress
<jose> hmm, looks like I didn't get it
<jose> I'll double-check
<jose> not here, but I can still have it done :)
<mhall119> I sent it to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> was in the moderation queue, I let it through
<mhall119> it's stuck in moderation
<mhall119> thanks pleia2
<jose> and... posted!
<mhall119> thanks jose
<jose> np :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-29
<mhall119> any chance somebody can approve my email to the ML and post the funding report announcement?  I'm afraid my micro blog server doesn't like all the attention it's getting
<pleia2> on it
<pleia2> mhall119: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/05/29/community-donations-funding-report/
<mhall119> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2014-05-30
<pleia2> phew, this week flew by
<PaulW2U> pleia2: and there's yet another UWN doc ready for your perusal
<pleia2> thanks again PaulW2U :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-01
<pleia2> summaries are looking good, just press and blogosphere to go \o/
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-25
<pleia2> moving over summaries and doing stats
<pleia2> still a couple more blogosphere ones if anyone wants to jump in
 * pleia2 finishes them up
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue418
<Unit193> pleia2: Looks good.
 * MooDoo is always late to the party lol
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-26
<jose> pleia2: hey, want me to release?
<pleia2> jose: go for it, I just got home and have shopping things to unpack :)
<jose> cool, will do in a bit
<pleia2> I'll do whatever you can't later (forums, right?)
<jose> yep
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> jose: still planning on releasing tonight?
<jose> pleia2: damn, I'm sorry, I got a phone call and got distracted
<jose> yes, I can do it for sure
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> we can do it together if you want
<pleia2> you can send emails, do fridge and discourse, I can do social media, wiki, forum?
<jose> as you wish
<jose> sounds good!
<pleia2> and you prep the wiki ;)
<pleia2> lmk when it's ready
<jose> hehe, sure
<jose> wiki is ready, I'm working on email
<pleia2> thanks
<jose> pleia2: http://mirza.joseeantonior.com/418/
<pleia2> erg :( http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/newspaper-icon4.jpg
<pleia2> ah, thanks I ran it myself
<jose> wat, we'll have to re-upload and poke IS
<jose> and/or
<pleia2> looks like it lives here now http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/ab28/newspaper-icon41.jpg
<pleia2> least that's what the last fridge post has for a link
<jose> pleia2: want me to update the script so it has the new link?
<pleia2> I'll submit a ticket with IS though, since it broke links all over the internet ;)
<pleia2> let's wait on IS
<pleia2> broke them all on forums, discourse...
<jose> I'll poke David to see how can we get that fixed
<jose> now, I sent that email to the list but it's not on the moderation queue...
<jose> I'll resend
<jose> pleia2: ok, mailman hates me.
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> are you sending with an address that's subscribed?
<jose> yes, jose@ubuntu.com
<jose> my usual
<pleia2> can you send to the other lists>
<pleia2> ?
<jose> let me try.
<jose> did you get any of those?
<jose> pleia2: nope. they're not on the archives.
<jose> would you mind sending out the emails? If you can't then we'll have to check what's going on
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> sent off rt ticket for the images
<jose> cool, if you've got a rt# lmk so I can bookmark
<pleia2> ticket #26581
<jose> cool, thanks
<pleia2> my dinner just arrived
<Unit193> Crap, now I want food.  I need food. :3
<jose> +1
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 418 for the week May 18 - 24, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue418
<jose> pleia2: did you send that email out?
<pleia2> not yet, was working on social media
<jose> np. I'm thinking it's my email that's blocked somehow.
<jose> I don't see my latest loco-contacts or ubuntu-pe posts either.
<jose> there we go.
<pleia2> alright, all emails, wiki, forum and social media done
<pleia2> you just have fridge and discourse to do, I'm going to eat, then probably sleep
<jose> working on it atm :)
<jose> thanks pleia2, and sorry for the hassle
<jose> I'm gonna ping IS later today, seems like a big bug.
<pleia2> jose: I suspect they didn't realize we were using the image links externally, so they made an in-wordpress replacement for past articles on fridge with the new URLs, but otherwise though it would be fine
<pleia2> oh, your email bug :)
<jose> pleia2: should be just a folder thing and easy to fix server-side, right?
<jose> yeah :P
<pleia2> jose: usually, but they switched to being hosted in openstack so they may have started stashing images and things in swift
<jose> uh
<pleia2> either way, not hard to fix, an apache rewrite rule is all that's needed
<jose> pleia2: hey, do you think the attendee registration announcement for ubuconla is suitable for the fridge?
<pleia2> jose: I think that would be fine (we posted the self ubucon cfp)
<jose> cool
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-27
<PaulW2U> Issue #419 is going to be interesting :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: indeed, I've been trying to figure out how I can personally be balanced here
<pleia2> need to figure out what's appropriate to include and what's over the top and will cause readers to go into overload
<pleia2> I'm not sure I know
<PaulW2U> Exactly what I was thinking. Which article is the lead? Lots of links for you to choose from :)
<pleia2> this has all been pretty stressful for me, I might wait a couple days to look at them all again
<PaulW2U> No problem, quite understand, I'll just add as I find. Don't need to re-arrange/delete/etc until Friday evening.
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-28
 * PaulW2U tidies up the prep .doc by bullet pointing articles that are clearly never going to get their own summary
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U \o/
<wxl> pleia2: new con! http://freecon.us/
<wxl> (in your neck of the woods)
<wxl> not sure if you know the noisebridge ppl but they rule
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-29
<pleia2> I've been to noisebridge a few times, some of they are very good folks
<pleia2> had a pretty terrible experience following an installfest there once though, not keen on going back
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-30
<pleia2> sent out (late) email to summary writers
 * pleia2 back to saturday things
#ubuntu-news 2015-05-31
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 15 need writing
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - looks like 9 to write + 2 to drop
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-30
<sethj> I'll give it a shot, but my writing isn't the best xD
<pleia2> thanks sethj :)
<pleia2> sethj: if you write any, be sure to add your name to the end of the doc under Credits
<pleia2> er, Contributors
<pleia2> I'm going to get some rest, will check + finish in the east coast AM
<sethj> ok! sleep well, bed bugs, and all that :)
<pleia2> haha, thanks :)
<pleia2> moving articles over to the wiki
<pleia2> if anyone is around to help with the remaining ones, I'd appreciate it :)
<pleia2> great summaries this week, nice work everyone :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue467
#ubuntu-news 2016-05-31
<pleia2> publishing now
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 467 for the week May 23 - 29, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue467
<pleia2> keep getting 500 error when I try to go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive :\
<pleia2> so I've done what I could on the wiki
<pleia2> finally got in
<Unit193> No broken links. \o/
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * pleia2 slee &
<pleia2> sleep too!
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-03
<pleia2> sent document to summary writers
<pleia2> I'm out tomorrow, taking a boat, then a plane, possibly ending with a train
<jose> I can move stuff to the wiki
#ubuntu-news 2017-05-31
<tsimonq2> I guess it's a two-week issue.
<tsimonq2> Pushing it forward a day would have solved this :/
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-28
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik, I am just starting to publish, I figured I should leave the forum to Bashing-om so he can learn how to do it
<Wild_Man> I have been looking at the logs for he weekend but they are pretty much blank, is the logging working?
<krytarik> Just a sec please, need to check something on the issue wiki page first.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<krytarik> Yep, there just wasn't much talking here the last few days.
<Wild_Man> okay, just wanted to make sure, I have not been near a computer but a few minutes all weekend, I am still not fully awake, I had a nap a few hours ago
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Ok, done - if you haven't done so already, please run the publish script again to pull in the latest changes.
<krytarik> Erm, I mean if you *have* done so already. :P
<Wild_Man> I will
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do you think bashing-om wants to publish to the forum today so we can learn to do it while I am here to walk him through it?
<Wild_Man> we/he
<krytarik> I don't know, but seeing that he isn't here right now anyway, 1.) you shouldn't let that hold you back, and 2.) I'm sure there will be another occasion for him to do it.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> I was just going to leave the forum to the end instead of doing it first
<krytarik> Well, we could wait a little on him still too, since I haven't done the Fridge yet either.
<Wild_Man> I will give him a little while
<Wild_Man> Do you know if the clean up has been done on the wiki including archiving?
<krytarik> I haven't looked yet, but think not yet.
<krytarik> Also, have just done the Fridge and Google+
<Wild_Man> I will look
<Wild_Man> I have done all publishing except the forum
<krytarik> Well, similar to last week, when we almost skipped you entirely, I'd say let's not wait any longer on him - like I said, there is always another time.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, Ronnie Tucker wants to know if we will add Full Circle Magazine back into UWN, I know we briefly discussed this a few weeks ago
<Wild_Man> I will do the forum then
<krytarik> Yes, and I stick to the reached decision not to.
<krytarik> I.e. there is not much additional value for us in there.
<Wild_Man> I will email him back and let him know and I just received another unsubscribe from the list
<Wild_Man> I think Full Circle is all podcasts now
<krytarik> No, I think there were always two versions.
<krytarik> Wow, I've just got a little wuzzy I might have gotten tricked by the wiki's caching again! >_>
<Wild_Man> That is not good
<krytarik> Well, it turned out it didn't. :P
<Wild_Man> It was to large again I had to remove a section then save and then add it back in, are you sure that only the new links are being posted from week to week?
<Wild_Man> there are a lot of them
<krytarik> Yes, but yeah it did seem a little much this week.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I have to feed my cat, she is bugging me, bbia
<Wild_Man> Cleaning up wiki now
<krytarik> Cool, thanks!
<Wild_Man> Done, I have to leave for a little while and Your Welcome!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 529 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/05/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-529/
<Wild_Man> Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am leaving in a few minutes but if you want to publish the letter to the forum I will remove it and you can publish it so you can learn how or you can just click on administrative at the top of the thread and see how it is done for next time
<krytarik> Oh no, please no republishing on the forums..
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No hurry to learn . We see aboit next time .
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I knew you would say that, it really is not a big deal
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am good with that
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Got a respinse from Rex " The link has changed.  It is now http://azloco.org/?q=node/28.  I am in the process of changing all the links in the portal and elsewhere." .
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Well, I mean if the initial one sticks instead, that'd work for me too.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Aha, interesting, thanks.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, when I clicked on that link I received "AdGuard has detected an attempt by this website to use your browser as a crypto-currency miner. It can create significant CPU load. Press "Cancel" to prevent it."
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Lomme see what I get !
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: the A loco link completes as expected for me .
<krytarik> Yeah, looks like a false positive to me.
<Wild_Man> I am using the newest FF with security enabled and it gives the warning
<krytarik> But I did laugh initially! :P
<Wild_Man> It may be krytarik
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: FF here also on a default install of 18.10 xubuntu . No issue here .
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I'm happy with uBlock Origin as an ad blocker btw.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I am using Adblocker ultimate right now but I was using that one and I like it
<krytarik> You use *two* ad blockers? >_>
<Wild_Man> The one I listed above and I do use ghostery
<Wild_Man> I do not have uBlock installed at this time
<krytarik> I mean AdGuard is one too.
<Wild_Man> No, I did not install Adguard and I do not see it listed up top so I need to see why it is saying Adguard, maybe it is installed in this version of FF be default
<Wild_Man> It is not install, so it must be running on that particular page the Bashing-om linked to
<krytarik> And warning about itself, and out of us three only you? :P
<Wild_Man> If it can happen it will happen to me!
<Wild_Man> where is the best place to post a screenshot?
<krytarik> Imgur still I think.
<Wild_Man> That is what I thought, thanks
<Wild_Man> See if you can see that https://imgur.com/a/vtvTKgJ
<Wild_Man> I have tracking protection turned on in FF so that may be why I received that message
<Wild_Man> I also have "Deceptive Content and Dangerous Software Protection" enabled
<krytarik> But this ain't Windows, is it?
<krytarik> Because there is also: https://adguard.com/en/download.html
<krytarik> Oh, the screenshot tells.. >_>
<wildmanne39> krytarik, is it a valid issue?
<wildmanne39> My computer froze and my fan started running real fast I had to restart it
<krytarik> wildmanne39: What's the red shield icon on the right of your toolbar in the screenshot?
<wildmanne39> krytarik, the is Adblocker ultimate
<wildmanne39> The one that is shows in the screenshot is not installed in add-ons
<krytarik> Curious then...  But not a general issue with the site, I don't think.
<wildmanne39> Strange category then
<krytarik> Appart from why it's there in the first place, might be it's triggered by the occurrence of "coin" in here: http://upgraderservices.cf/drupal.js
<krytarik> ...Uh oh. :D
<krytarik> https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/03/who-and-what-is-coinhive/
<krytarik> No kidding, this does look way more serious right now.
<wildmanne39> krytarik, yes it looks serious
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Can you please contact Rex on this asap?
<wildmanne39> I think if we are including that link somewhere we need to remove it and notify the person here maintains it
<krytarik> Well, we aren't directly - but it doesn't matter much here.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: No not know how fast the turn-a-rounbd-will be but sure I can drop a E-mail to him .
<krytarik> Well, I was just thinking of going directly to their IRC channel this time.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Good thought there too .
<krytarik> And since I'm the one most familiar with it right now, I might just do this.
<krytarik> Thankfully, wildmanne39 here stumbled across anything and everything.. :D
<Bashing-om> testing and punching holes :P
<krytarik> "Wooops, it gets deep in there!" :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Canonical Won’t Go Public This Year @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131676 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik, did post the newletter to google+ do I just click on what is new with you?
<Wild_Man> did/to
<krytarik> Yeah, and what I do then is just post the intro there, but add the link through the respective icon - something that none of the other services offer.
<Wild_Man> Sounds good to me, it is the exact same message we put on twitter?
<krytarik> Yeah, except we split it like that, of course.
<krytarik> Posting the bare URL along with it would also be fine though - this way it's easier to make out.
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> I posted here https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter/359/4 that the UWN is back and that we can still can use more contributors
<Wild_Man> I just replied to what was already there
<krytarik> Fun!
<Wild_Man> It was still showing UWN as on break
<Wild_Man> krytarik, this is what I plan to send to the full circle magazine "Hello, the UWN team discussed adding the Full Circle Magazine back into the publication of UWN two weeks ago but since largely what you write about duplicates what is in the UWN and covers linux in general and the UWN focuses on the official Ubuntu Flavors only we decided for now to publish without including the Full Circle Magazine. You have an excellent magazine
<Wild_Man> though." Do you want to edit it or are you happy with it?
<krytarik> Sec, editing a little.
<Wild_Man> I thought it might have a rough spot or two
<krytarik> "Hello, the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter team discussed adding the Full Circle Magazine back into the publication of UWN two weeks ago, but since largely what you write about duplicates what is already in the issue, and focuses more on Linux in general while we do on Ubuntu and its official flavors, we decided against including it for now. You have an excellent magazine though."
<krytarik> Wild_Man: ^
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-29
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik
<Wild_Man> Sent and now time to eat
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04-Based Bodhi Linux 5.0 Enters Beta with Bodhi Builder Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-based-bodhi-linux-5-0-enters-beta-with-bodhi-builder-improvements-521321.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: PPSSPP, the Best Free PSP Emulator, Switches to Vulkan API as Default Backend @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ppsspp-the-best-free-psp-emulator-switches-to-vulkan-api-as-default-backend-521322.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Android-Based RaspAnd OS for Raspberry Pi 3 Gets Bluetooth, Wi-Fi Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/android-based-raspand-os-for-raspberry-pi-3-gets-bluetooth-wi-fi-improvements-521323.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marco Trevisan (Treviño): What’s that (gitlab) BOT? @ https://blog.3v1n0.net/informatica/whats-that-irc-bot-gitlab-github/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This 38-inch Curved Monitor from LG has a Ryzen CPU and Supports Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131708 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 529 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/05/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-529/ (by krytarik)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Mythbuntu: Mythbuntu 16.04 Released @ https://sites.google.com/a/mythbuntu.org/website/home/news/mythbuntu1604released
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Mythbuntu: Mythbuntu: So Long and Thanks for All the Fish @ https://sites.google.com/a/mythbuntu.org/website/home/news/mythbuntusolongandthanksforallthefish
<wxl> ^^^ afaik that's old but http://www.mythbuntu.org/home/news/1804upgrades is new and may be newsworthy
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora 26 Linux to Reach End of Life on June 1, 2018, Upgrade to Fedora 28 Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-26-linux-to-reach-end-of-life-on-june-1-2018-upgrade-to-fedora-28-now-521325.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Mythbuntu: 18.04 Upgrades @ https://sites.google.com/a/mythbuntu.org/website/home/news/1804upgrades (by tgm4883@mythbuntu.org (Thomas Mashos))
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Transfer Files from PC to PC Over Your Local Network @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131693 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SEGA Genesis Classics is Now Available on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131735 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Receives First Kernel Live Patch, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-receives-first-kernel-live-patch-update-now-521344.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Andres Rodriguez: MAAS 2.4.0 (final) released! @ http://www.roaksoax.com/2018/05/maas-2-4-0-final-released
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Run Linux on PlayStation 4 with Firmware 5.01 or 5.05, and PS4 Pro @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/playstation-4-ps4-linux-loader-hack-now-works-with-firmware-5-01-5-05-and-5-07-521347.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04.1 Slated for Release on July 26, Ubuntu 16.04.5 to Land on August 2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-1-slated-for-release-on-july-26-ubuntu-16-04-5-could-land-august-2-521348.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-05-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS Linux 7 Receives Important Kernel Security Update That Patches Six Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-linux-7-receives-important-kernel-security-update-that-patches-six-flaws-521361.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: BlackArch Linux Ethical Hacking ISOs Refreshed with More Than 60 New Tools @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/blackarch-linux-ethical-hacking-isos-refreshed-with-more-than-60-new-tools-521362.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E13 – Thirteen Reasons Why - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/05/31/s11e13-thirteen-reasons-why/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 4.0 "Diamond" Launches Officially Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-4-0-diamond-launches-officially-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-521363.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19 Beta Will Arrive on June 4, Final Release Expected at End of June @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-beta-will-arrive-on-june-4-final-release-expected-at-end-of-june-521364.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> hello c001 , I am on the phone, then I need to leave for a few minutes but we are glad you are here and you can talk to krytarik and Bashing-om to help you get started
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: c001 :) .. but I not be much help to sign onto Gdocs or the wiki :(
<pleia2> I had a pretty busy couple of weeks with travel and then cold, I think there are a couple outstanding things for me, can you remind me?
<Wild_Man> pleia2, you were going to give us admin rights to the mailing lists so we can two it over
<Wild_Man> two/take
<pleia2> ok, can do
<Wild_Man> if possible krytarik and I would both like to handle it
<Wild_Man> I will be back in a few minutes, c001 if you will pm me an email address hopefully gmail then I can add you to be able to edit the gdoc
<c001> Wild_Man: email sent (pm)
<Wild_Man> c001, I sent the invitation to your email
<Wild_Man> c001, will you please subscribe to the following mailing list, one Friday evenings when the gdoc is ready we send out the email for summary writers so they can begin writing the summaries, they have the weekend to write them
<Wild_Man> c001, let us know how what you want to do, like be able to add the letter to the wiki page, write summaries, editor, and the links to the gdoc, we really need summary writers but it is up to you, if you want to be able to add the letter to the wiki page do you have a launchpad account? are you a member of the wiki editors team?
<Wild_Man> Just so everyone knows my home internet is down and has been for two days I am not sure when it will back working again so I am using my cell phone hotspot but it does make me a little less available
<Bashing-om> c001: A long process to get access to all you need for complete participation - blame the spammers ! - Piblication. once you know the proces is pretty well straight forward .. We have the forebears to thank for the ease we enjoy now .
<Bashing-om> publication*
<c001> Wild_Man, I can try summary writer this weekend.  Where is this mailing list that I need to subscribe to?
<Wild_Man> c001, I thought I posted it, to many things going on at the same time, here it is ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<Wild_Man> c001, you having internet issues?
<c001> trying to set my timeout
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> where are you located c001 ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Atari VCS, the Linux-Powered Games Console, is Available to Preorder @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131800 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19 Beta Is Coming Next Week @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131878 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, are you ready for the email to go out or has it been sent? I just got home is has been a long day, I am exhausted
<krytarik> Hi Wild_Man.  GDoc is ready, looked last a short while ago.  And no, call hasn't been sent yet, of course.
<Wild_Man> okay, I looked briefly at the Gdoc about two hours ago so I wanted to make sure I will send it out now
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-02
<Wild_Man> Sent
<krytarik> Thanks.
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Red Hat is Working on Linux Support for the Dell Canvas @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131726 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S02E07: iPads y Chromebooks en colegios y aplicaciones Andr... @ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2018/06/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s02e07.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Marcos Costales))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 Release Date, New Features & More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=130678 (by Joey Sneddon)
<tsimonq2> Went through the newsletter as-is with a fine tooth comb.
<tsimonq2> Besides the comments I left, it's looking good. :)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> (I didn't actually change anything though, but I did leave comments.)
<krytarik> tsimonq2: You know, if you'd like to continue being the editor, I'd have nothing against it.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: No thanks. :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: I'd like to keep my involvement to "driveby once in a while" and "ask Simon or Lyz when we're unclear on how things once were" but I know from experience that if I were to step back in, it's a slippery slope.
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Launchpad News: Launchpad news, May 2018 @ http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-may-2018
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Serge Hallyn: TPM 2.0 in qemu @ https://s3hh.wordpress.com/2018/06/03/tpm-2-0-in-qemu/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Wants to Buy GitHub, and FOSS Fans are Freaking Out @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131902 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Gustavo Silva: Installing Ubuntu 1804 With NVidia High End Graphics Card @ https://gsilvapt.github.io/2018-06-03/Installing-Ubuntu-1804-With-NVidia-High-End-Graphics-Card (by gustavosntaremsilva@gmail.com (Gustavo Silva))
<Wild_Man> put it on the wiki early
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well, a tad .. I guess our fearless leader got bored :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you put it on the wiki right?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nope, I just did the finishing touches .. blame it on krytarik :)
<Wild_Man> I have been busy but I do not like to discuss my person life much in this logged channel, but other obligations are keeping my buy until the evening most days
<Wild_Man> I am not blaming anyone and it is much later where he is
<Wild_Man> it is early here still
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Understood, I too have obligations to take care of before I can do community service .
<Wild_Man> Did any of the new people help with summary writing? I checked in yesterday but did not see anyone
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No, no additional help . yuk !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that i what I thought, I will keep trying
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: It is tough on one just starting out .. be slammed in the face with all the access right acquisitions .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know, but there it is not bad if they just start out helping with summary writing but still have to be added to edit the gdoc and subscribe to the M/L but that is not that bad in my opinion
<Wild_Man> I need to go help my wife, I was gong to help put it on the wiki but that is done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: All ready for the bedding on the norrow eve :)
<Bashing-om> morrow*
<Wild_Man> what bedding Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> A term ( printers) that the issue is ready for printing :)
<Wild_Man> ok
<Wild_Man> I would have under stood putting this issue to bed
<Bashing-om> :) .
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 33 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-33/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Antergos Linux Has Been Discontinued, All Users Will Be Migrated to Arch Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/antergos-linux-has-been-discontinued-all-users-will-be-migrated-to-arch-linux-526179.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Now Includes Proprietary Nvidia Drivers on the ISO @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143018 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" Target time to publish 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. and forum post done - doing the re-directs next :)
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done - Pending is the social medias.
<guiverc2> Bashing-om, Wild_Man okay to push #580 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Yep .. Is good to go :D
<guiverc2> thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: :)
<guiverc2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/27/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-580/
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Looks and checks good .
<guiverc2> & spam deleted :)
<Bashing-om> Glad I do not have to deal with the spam.
<guiverc2> :)  easy if spam is short (fits on screen)
<guiverc2> we have tweeted #580
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: clear Gdocs now ? and we do UWN581 -
<guiverc2> can't see why not  (I'm trying to log into fb now; where's my phone..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Ho-Kay ,, I clear Gdoc and set to 581.
<guiverc2> & fb done now too  (i'm being told we can boost out post on payment of $44 -- the usual)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Everybody is money honey :P .. and we do UWN581.
<guiverc2> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 580 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/27/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-580/
<Wild_Man> i just got back from being out with wife on our 36th anniversary, looks like all is done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Happy happy anniversary :) .. Yeah UWN580 is on the streets.
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-28
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<guiverc2> congrats on 36 years Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc2
<guiverc2> probably should have said Happy Anniversary; but congrats came to mind (36 years is a great accomplishment)
<Wild_Man> Your wording is good
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: security things in Linux v5.1 @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2019/05/27/security-things-in-linux-v5-1/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 580 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/05/27/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-580/ (by guiverc)
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate?action=diff&rev1=245&rev2=246 - while Bashing-om isn't here currently, I don't remember exactly when I brought up the issue about the ranking of the New Members and Developers section, but I do remember that in the issue template when I looked then it was already denoted with "==" rather than "===" as I used to know it, which of ...
<krytarik> ... course came to surprise me then and made me adapt its ranking in the Google Doc as well - now this edit might explain it.  Now the question is though whether it should stay as a separate main topic along with General Community News, or whether it should be made a subtopic of the latter again as it used to be.  I stumbled about this as I was about to update the script that generates the issue ...
<krytarik> ... summary, since I've noticed that currently (after these changes) the New Members and Developers main header is in the summary as well as any subheaders of it.  I think the section should be put under the General Community News one again, but of course I'm open to opposition.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.2 to Come with Improved Support for Logitech Wireless Devices @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-2-to-come-with-improved-support-for-logitech-wireless-devices-526200.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Krita 4.2 Debuts with 1000+ Bug Fixes, New Features @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143069 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.34 Desktop Environment Gets Second Development Release, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-34-desktop-environment-gets-second-development-release-download-now-526201.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Conversations With Bacon: Todd Lewis, Founder of All Things Open @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/05/27/conversations-with-bacon-todd-lewis-founder-of-all-things-open/
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Snapception: The Snap Store is Now Available as a Snap App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143105 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora 28 Linux OS Reached End of Life, Users Urged to Upgrade to Fedora 30 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-28-linux-os-reached-end-of-life-users-urged-to-upgrade-to-fedora-30-526220.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GParted Open-Source Partition Editor Reaches 1.0 Milestone After Almost 15 Years @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gparted-open-source-partition-editor-reaches-1-0-milestone-after-almost-15-years-526221.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Krita 4.2 Open-Source Digital Painting App Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/krita-4-2-open-source-digital-painting-app-released-here-s-what-s-new-526222.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: The Coming Cyber War @ http://coyote.works//posts/CyberWar/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: After 14 Years, GParted Finally Hits v1.0 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143168 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Dell Launches Three New Dell Precision Laptops Powered by Ubuntu Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dell-launches-three-new-dell-precision-laptops-powered-by-ubuntu-linux-526237.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E08 – Spryo the Dragon @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/05/30/s12e08-spryo-the-dragon/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Introducing the Ubuntu security podcast @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/05/28/introducing-the-ubuntu-security-podcast/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Ubuntu Server development summary – 28 May 2019 @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/05/28/ubuntu-server-development-summary-28-may-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Foliate is an Epic eBook Reader App for Linux Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143177 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-05-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Authenticator, a 2FA Token Generator for Linux, Gets Updated @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=142717 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: antiX MX Linux 18.3 Released with Latest Debian GNU/Linux 9.9 "Stretch" Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/antix-mx-linux-18-3-released-with-latest-debian-gnu-linux-9-9-stretch-updates-526252.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GParted Live Linux Distribution Updated with the Latest GParted 1.0 Release @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gparted-live-linux-distribution-is-out-now-with-the-latest-gparted-1-0-release-526253.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: cloud-init 19.1 Released @ https://powersj.io/post/cloud-init-19.1/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Leap 42.3 Linux OS to Reach End of Life on June 30th, 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-leap-42-3-linux-os-to-reach-end-of-life-on-june-30th-2019-526254.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-05) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/06/01/free-software-activities-2019-05/
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: New Audio Posted @ http://coyote.works//posts/New_Audio_Posted/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Gets New Wallpaper @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143244 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI581 up for review, critique and/or acceptance.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, just completed wiki read thru:  one comment made on Running NVIDIA on GNOME's  (s/van Vugt/van Vugt's/ maybe); commented in gdoc
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Will look :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Done ^ :)
<guiverc> :)  Thanks
<Bashing-om> guiverc: No - it is Thank you - I should have caught that one also :(
<guiverc> it was caught, beyond that doesn't matter.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Moar Halp :P
<guiverc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #172 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-172/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Logging into the WIKI - what is to be edited ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: correct " 5.3 used by Ubuntu 19.04 LTS and Ubuntu 18.04 LTS: in the Canonical Outs Kernel Update for Ubuntu 19.10 and 18.04 LTS Systems Running Linux 5.3 summary - right ?
<guiverc> I marked the gdoc  (one note says Wiki read thru)
<guiverc> yep. ya got it :)
<Bashing-om> doing :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, (Continaully updated) or next one, would s/finally RC release date for this 20.10 cycle/ read better wiht /for the 20.10 cycle/
<Bashing-om> looking ^
<guiverc> finished my read thru too, looks good Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^ make it as " final RC release date " ? instead ?
<guiverc> :)  yep
<Bashing-om> making it so :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc: edits made - see now if you like it on another read through.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Drops Intel After 15 Years, Announces Linux Kernel 5.7 RC7 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-drops-intel-after-15-years-announces-linux-kernel-5-7-rc7-530062.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
<guiverc> looks good Bashing-om , quick glance up & down & don't see any changes elsewhere in cursory scan
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good thing as I am tired now and not seeing to well :)
<guiverc> understood - it's very late for you!
<guiverc> (meaning your timezone)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - about me time to poof on yall :P
<guiverc> Night, sleep well
<Bashing-om> UWN: Logged out of the WIKI - see what will be, will be.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: First Ubuntu 20.04 Point Release Arrives July 23 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=179095 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Book Review: Operator Handbook @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/05/25/book-review-operator-handbook.html
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - issue forthcoming.
<Bashing-om> UWN: news@lists is away - we have the Fridge script advisory of line 77. Posting to the Forum next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - abridged the update sections. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: redirects done. Pending is release to the social medias - Fridge script with the line 77 hickup.
<Bashing-om> Away for a spell - errands to run.
<Wild_Man> guiverc, have you done fridge or Social Media, I do not want to duplicate
<guiverc> Bashing-om, okay to push #632 to fridge?
<guiverc> I haven't, fridge isn't there... I've just sat down
<Wild_Man> I have been busy to I was just about to get in the shower when I decided to check first
<Wild_Man> I can do social media do you want to do the fridge?
<guiverc> Yep , will do.
<Wild_Man> Thanks
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/05/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-632/  (corrected ZFS link)
<Bashing-om> UWN; Away again - mowing grass while I can, I will return - later.
<Wild_Man> I am done
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 632 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/05/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-632/
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-26
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man:: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> I vote yes
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> wiping :P
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 633.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: ZSys general presentation @ https://didrocks.fr/2020/05/26/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20.04-lts-zsys-general-presentation/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: what’s new? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts-whats-new
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Browsers are not rendering engines @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/05/26/browsers-are-not-rendering-engines/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes for Data Science: meet Kubeflow @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/kubernetes-for-data-science-meet-kubeflow
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Linux Laptop You’ve Been Waiting for Is Finally Here @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-linux-laptop-you-ve-been-waiting-for-is-finally-here-530091.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 632 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/05/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-632/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Laptop Spotlight: System76 Adder WS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-laptop-spotlight-system76-adder-ws-530095.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 27 May 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-27-may-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Hybrid cloud and multi-cloud: what is the difference? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/hybrid-cloud-and-multi-cloud
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Devs Working on Major Improvements to the Apps Grid @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=179364 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu on WSL 2 Is Generally Available @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-on-wsl-2-is-generally-available
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: security things in Linux v5.5 @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2020/05/27/security-things-in-linux-v5-5/
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E08.5 – When a broken clock chimes @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/05/28/s13e08-5-when-a-broken-clock-chimes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Android Mirroring App ‘Scrcpy’ Just Added a Bunch of New Features @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=179423 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical: Ubuntu Is Ready for Microsoft’s Windows Subsystem for Linux 2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-ubuntu-is-ready-for-microsoft-s-windows-subsystem-for-linux-2-530099.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 76 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-76/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: ZSys general principle on state management @ https://didrocks.fr/2020/05/28/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20.04-lts-zsys-general-principle-on-state-management/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Raspberry Pi 4 is Now Available with 8GB RAM @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=179465 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Raspberry Pi 4 with 8GB Officially Launched @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspberry-pi-4-with-8gb-officially-launched-530107.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 92 – taciturnidade @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e92/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 92 – taciturnidade @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e92/
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Snapcraft development tips: how to troubleshoot snaps with services @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/snapcraft-development-tips-how-to-troubleshoot-snaps-with-services
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E09 – Breaking mirrors @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/05/29/s13e09-breaking-mirrors/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Multus: how to escape the Kubernetes eth0 prison @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/multus-how-to-escape-the-kubernetes-eth0-prison
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rolando Blanco: Ubuntu Desktop Makeover @ https://rolando.iblanco.us/index.php/2020/05/30/ubuntu-desktop-makeover/
#ubuntu-news 2020-05-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #157 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2020/05/29/full-circle-magazine-157/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue 633 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue633 :D
<krytarik> Well, that's once again rather little. XD
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Scary that there is so little that is current.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: WIKI up for review - see that you agree with my edits - what now to change ?
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om, opened in window.. will get to it when I can
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D
